# Weekly Competition 2022-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R2 F U' R U2 R U2 R U' R'
*2. *U2 F U2 R U' R U2 R2 F R U
*3. *U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R F U2 F
*4. *R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R F' U2 F' U'
*5. *R' U' F R U R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R B' L' B' R' B' L2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 U' L D R'
*2. *U R' B2 U F R2 U B' L U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F D2 R2 L2 F L2
*3. *L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D' U L R' F L' B' U' L U
*4. *B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L' U2 B' R U R F' D' R2 D' R' F
*5. *L2 F2 B R B R F B2 R2 L D' U2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 U2 R2 L' U2 R D2 B2 L D2 L D B' R' L F' R2 D' F' B' Fw2 U R D Fw2 R U Rw2 B2 Rw2 R Fw L' U2 R2 U Rw2 Fw D F Rw Fw2 Rw Fw2
*2. *F' D' F' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 U' B2 F2 L' U' D' Fw2 Rw2 R F2 R' Fw2 B' R B F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw U Rw' Fw Rw2 R2
*3. *D' L' R2 B' R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 U2 R' F L' F2 D' B L F' B Fw2 D' F2 U2 Rw2 F D U' Fw2 U F B' L2 Rw' D' U B' Rw Fw D Rw' Fw2 L R' Uw
*4. *F2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L D' B' D B' R D' L B' L' Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 B2 D' L Uw2 B2 R D R2 U2 Fw D U2 Fw' F2 L' B2 Rw Uw Fw2 D Fw' F
*5. *L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 R' B R2 B U F2 D' F' B D Uw2 R' U2 Rw2 L' F' Rw2 R2 Uw2 R F Rw2 L B Uw L2 B' D' Fw' L Uw' R B Uw' B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw Fw Uw Dw' Lw' Rw L Bw' Rw Bw' Dw' R D' Dw2 F2 B' L R Dw' R' Fw' Bw Dw' R' Rw2 U2 Dw F2 Uw' B2 Dw' Bw Dw Bw2 Dw' Bw' B' R2 Lw' Bw' Fw' D2 L Bw2 L2 B Dw' Uw' B' R' L2 Lw' F2 D' Bw2 B' Fw Lw' Fw' U2
*2. *D' Uw2 R2 F' Dw Lw2 Uw2 Dw U' B2 Bw Rw' L' Lw' Dw Lw2 B2 D' Rw2 D F Dw F2 Dw L U2 Rw2 Uw U L2 B D Lw2 Rw' Bw' Dw' U Bw' Dw Bw2 L2 R Dw U' D' Rw L' F Lw' Bw' Rw' Uw Rw' Lw Uw2 Rw L' Fw' Rw D2
*3. *R' Dw Lw2 U' R' B' Fw2 F U' Dw Bw L' Fw Rw2 B2 Rw' B2 F2 Lw' U' Fw B2 U Dw' Uw Bw' D Rw2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Lw2 R Rw' Fw U F' Dw L2 Uw' U Rw2 L R Uw Dw' Lw2 Dw' D B' D R Bw' Uw2 Fw2 R' U2 D2 F2 B'
*4. *D2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 Rw Lw2 D' R' Fw2 D' R2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 F2 D R' Bw2 U2 Rw Fw R' Bw2 U Bw Dw' Rw D2 R' L Rw2 Lw' B Fw' D L2 D Uw' R' L2 Dw2 Bw Lw' Uw R B2 F R' Lw Fw2 Uw2 B' L' Dw2 D' Rw L' U' F' Dw
*5. *D2 Fw' U2 L' D2 Dw2 Rw D Uw B' D Uw Fw2 D' R2 Bw U2 L F B L R2 B Rw2 R2 D' U' F' B Lw D' Lw Fw Bw B2 R' Lw' B R F2 Bw' Fw2 B Uw' R Uw Lw D' Uw Bw L F U' Uw' Bw2 Rw B Bw2 Dw Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *U2 D' Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw' B Fw 3Fw' Uw' D' Bw 3Fw' Dw U2 Rw' Lw B2 F 3Uw Rw D2 U' B2 Dw2 3Rw 3Uw B 3Fw' Fw2 D' R' F' 3Uw D 3Rw B2 Fw' Uw2 3Fw' F Fw' Uw' Rw2 R2 Lw2 F2 Rw2 Dw' 3Rw' L' F 3Uw' Bw Uw 3Fw2 Rw2 Fw 3Rw Bw2 Fw Uw2 B D2 Dw' Bw' B' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw' L' Dw2 Uw Fw L' Fw R2 L'
*2. *3Uw2 Fw R' Bw' Uw R Lw2 Uw Dw' Rw B2 3Rw2 F Bw' Fw2 B2 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw Dw2 3Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Dw' B2 D' F2 3Fw D Fw2 R2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 L2 3Fw' B' 3Rw' L' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw 3Uw Lw' 3Uw' Dw2 R2 F2 3Rw Fw Dw' D L2 B2 R2 Lw' F' Rw B' 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw Dw' D' Fw Dw' B2 3Rw2 Bw' B R2 L Rw' U'
*3. *Fw' D2 3Uw' 3Fw2 U Rw Lw Uw Rw' F2 Rw 3Rw' B 3Fw' Rw 3Uw Bw' Fw2 3Fw Uw' U' D L 3Uw B2 R Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 R2 Rw 3Rw2 B Lw' Bw' 3Uw B' Uw' Rw2 B2 Dw' B U Lw2 3Rw R' F2 Dw2 Bw Uw L D' Bw2 Fw L2 B' 3Rw2 F Rw R' U2 B L' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 B Fw R' Bw2 F2 R Lw' U2 Dw D' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Uw2
*4. *Fw Uw2 3Uw2 Lw' R2 D2 Rw' L' R Dw Rw2 Bw2 R Dw R2 3Uw Uw2 L Rw2 B Lw U' Rw2 Bw Fw' Lw B2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw 3Uw Lw Uw2 3Uw' B2 Dw2 B' Uw2 Rw' F 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw2 L2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' F U' Fw' 3Fw2 Bw R U' Rw 3Uw2 D' 3Fw' Fw Rw' U2 Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 Rw L Dw2 3Uw Lw' 3Rw' L2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw' F L'
*5. *F' B2 Uw U Dw Bw2 F' Dw 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw B' Rw' B' U2 Bw2 R B2 Bw' L 3Fw' R Bw D2 Rw Dw' Bw 3Uw' Dw Lw2 Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw F' 3Rw2 B2 Rw2 R' D' Bw' Uw2 Lw2 R2 Rw' Bw' 3Rw2 Rw L Uw2 Rw' D' Lw2 L2 F L Bw2 L Uw' Dw Bw' U2 3Fw2 3Uw' Fw' 3Rw' R2 Uw Dw' D' 3Uw2 F U2 Uw 3Fw' F2 Fw2 B' Uw' Lw' L

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Rw' U' L2 Uw' 3Fw' L' Lw2 3Lw2 3Bw' D U2 B' Dw2 3Dw Fw 3Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 3Dw Lw' Rw 3Lw 3Dw' U' B' F Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw D' R' Bw' 3Lw' B 3Bw' R' F U' L' Rw U Rw2 U' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 F' 3Lw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Bw' D2 Fw Rw D' Fw2 L' 3Uw Lw 3Uw2 Uw Bw2 3Uw2 Rw' Dw2 B Dw R' Rw' Dw' L 3Bw' 3Rw' Uw R 3Uw' D Lw 3Uw' R2 F Fw2 L' Uw' Fw' F 3Dw 3Bw Rw' 3Fw 3Lw2 D' Fw' U' 3Fw2 D' 3Fw2 L
*2. *Uw2 Bw' D R2 Lw' F Rw2 Fw Lw' Fw' Bw2 3Dw L' 3Fw B2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' B' Rw' R2 Fw' Uw L2 Lw D' Rw B 3Dw2 Lw' 3Dw2 F2 U2 Fw D2 Fw Uw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 Uw 3Lw2 U' R2 Fw Bw' Dw' R' 3Uw' Bw2 F2 3Dw' 3Rw R Dw2 F' D' 3Rw' Fw' U' B2 Dw Fw 3Uw' U2 Rw2 3Bw 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Lw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 3Rw2 3Bw Rw L F' U B2 Fw' Bw2 U' 3Lw 3Uw' Uw 3Lw' 3Uw2 Lw B2 3Uw' Lw2 3Dw2 3Fw' R2 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Bw
*3. *F' Lw' 3Bw2 Dw2 R2 Fw2 R 3Dw' Fw L2 3Rw2 D Rw 3Lw' Bw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw Fw 3Lw2 Fw2 Bw 3Bw' Rw R' 3Dw2 F2 Dw 3Dw' D' L' D' 3Lw2 F' Rw' 3Bw 3Lw' Bw2 Rw 3Rw2 Fw Bw' 3Uw' B' Rw L 3Fw2 D' 3Fw' L2 3Lw2 3Dw' Rw' F 3Lw' Fw' F2 3Rw U2 Rw 3Rw' 3Dw2 Fw Uw Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw Dw Fw2 3Fw U' 3Fw' Fw' B F' Bw' 3Lw2 L2 3Bw' L R' B F2 U' B' Lw2 3Bw' U2 Fw 3Lw2 Rw 3Uw' 3Fw Bw2 R2 U' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Lw' B
*4. *3Rw2 F2 Bw' L Dw 3Uw' U 3Dw 3Bw' Dw U' Fw2 3Bw B' 3Dw2 U' Rw' D Bw 3Dw' R' Bw2 3Uw' F2 3Fw' Lw 3Dw' 3Uw' F D' Fw D2 Fw' F2 Rw' Lw' L' D2 B Lw2 U Rw' Uw F' Rw' Lw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 B2 3Dw 3Lw2 F Dw' 3Rw' U' D R Fw2 R B2 D' Dw 3Rw' Fw' D 3Bw2 3Uw R2 Fw' F Dw' 3Rw' Dw 3Uw2 Lw 3Dw' Rw' U' L 3Uw 3Bw2 F Lw 3Uw2 3Rw' L Lw' D' F' 3Dw2 B' Lw2 3Bw B Fw2 U2 R Lw 3Uw 3Rw
*5. *Dw2 3Bw Bw2 U Uw' R2 3Rw2 Fw' B2 3Bw D' Dw F 3Bw D' Uw' 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Fw Lw Fw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw Lw2 3Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Bw' D2 F L' 3Uw2 3Bw U' 3Uw' Bw2 Lw2 B' 3Uw B' 3Lw' Bw 3Dw Fw 3Rw' Rw' F 3Rw' Bw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' U2 3Rw2 R2 F 3Bw Fw' Bw2 U B' Lw' 3Dw Uw 3Fw 3Lw' U' B2 3Fw2 Bw' Uw 3Fw R' 3Bw2 U2 F2 Bw' 3Dw' R' Fw 3Rw' F2 L Dw2 Rw F2 R Bw' Uw U2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Fw 3Dw2 Bw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F
*2. *R' U' F' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R
*3. *U2 R' F2 U2 F U' F2 U2 F U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 B' R F U' D2 L' D' L2 B2 U2 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L' F' Rw
*2. *L2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 F D' U' R' F D' U B2 F R D' Rw' Uw
*3. *L' U' L2 D2 U' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' F D' B2 D2 U B U' R' U2 Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 L' U2 F' D U L2 R2 Uw2 L' U Rw2 F2 D L Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 U F' D Fw' F' R' Rw' Uw' L B' Uw2 R2 F' D x' y2
*2. *B' R B2 D F' L' U' B U' D L2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 R2 Rw2 U2 F' Rw2 L D2 B' L' Uw2 Fw2 R2 F' L' U' B F2 Uw L' Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw R' Fw D Rw z y2
*3. *L' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 L' B L2 U' R' L2 B2 R2 U' L' Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 B2 U2 R' F2 U' R Fw2 D' R2 Fw' L Fw F' L Fw Uw Rw' F' B2 Uw2 U' x y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 Bw B2 F' R' D2 Bw Uw' Lw Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw F2 Dw2 Fw F2 U2 B' Bw F' Dw Bw' Lw2 Rw' U Rw' Fw2 B Lw2 Fw L Rw' Dw' D2 Fw2 B R' Fw2 Rw2 D' L2 R' Uw' F Uw B' Rw B Fw2 Lw2 L Dw2 F2 U' Bw2 U' B' R 3Rw' 3Uw2
*2. *F2 Fw Lw2 L' D' R2 U R B2 R2 Lw2 L2 Fw' F' R2 U' Fw' B' F Lw' Uw U2 R2 Dw L Lw Uw B2 Uw Bw2 R D U2 R' Bw' Uw' D2 Bw' Dw Rw' R' Fw2 Dw' F' Rw' U' D' L Dw Fw R' Fw' L2 Rw' R2 F R Fw2 Bw B' 3Uw
*3. *D2 Bw2 F Dw' D2 Lw Rw2 D' Uw Bw Rw Fw F B L D2 Lw2 Uw R Uw2 R2 Dw' Rw' Fw Bw' Rw2 Uw U Lw' Bw' Dw' Uw L2 Dw D Lw B2 D Uw' Bw B' Dw L' U Bw Lw' R2 B' Uw' Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 F Fw2 D' Bw D2 Rw2 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw D' U2 R' Lw' 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw2 U2 L2 B' D' U2 3Rw2 Fw2 Uw' B' R' 3Uw D' R' 3Uw' R2 Rw L' B' L2 F2 D 3Rw2 3Fw' F2 3Uw 3Rw Bw' Fw2 Rw 3Rw B2 Lw' F' 3Uw2 Dw' Uw Rw Fw' Bw2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 L B' Dw2 R2 L' U2 Uw' Dw2 Lw' Uw2 L2 Fw' 3Fw2 F' D F2 B2 3Rw Dw 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw' D Rw' Fw 3Uw2 F' U' Dw2 z'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' 3Fw2 R' Rw2 D' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw' Rw2 F 3Fw 3Dw2 3Rw2 Rw2 3Bw' 3Lw' Lw Rw 3Bw' 3Rw2 Lw D F2 3Uw2 Rw' Uw2 3Uw 3Rw Fw R2 Dw2 Uw' 3Bw Fw' Lw2 3Dw2 3Uw' U' D' Fw2 3Bw Dw' 3Dw' F' 3Rw' 3Bw Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw' Rw' B Uw Fw 3Bw2 Uw 3Bw' Lw' Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 F2 D2 3Uw2 Rw' U' Bw' 3Lw U' R F Uw L2 Bw U Bw Uw R' 3Dw' B' Uw2 U' 3Lw Fw 3Uw2 U2 3Fw D' Uw Fw 3Uw2 R D' U 3Uw' 3Fw2 Dw2 D2 x y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B' R F' L F2 L D2 L' R2 D2 B' U2 F' R B2 F2 U Fw Uw
*2. *U2 B2 U' L' F2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 F' D U' B D2 B2 D' Rw2
*3. *D' R2 F' B2 D' R' U' B2 D2 R' D' B2 R L2 U2 D2 L' D2 Rw
*4. *B' U2 R' F2 L D2 U2 R D2 L' F2 B L' F D' L2 F' L2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *L2 D F L2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 L D U2 F' D' U R2 F R' Fw' Uw'
*6. *U R D R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 B' D F' U' L B2 R F L2 Fw' Uw
*7. *B2 L2 F2 R U2 L D2 L U2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' R U2 L2 D L Fw' Uw
*8. *U L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L F L D' L2 D B L2 U' L' R' Fw'
*9. *R2 U' F U2 L' U2 L' D2 L' R U' F D2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 Rw2
*10. *R' F U' D2 R F2 U2 R D2 L' R2 B2 D' R' B2 L F L U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*11. *F U D F R F R U2 D F R2 B2 R2 L F2 R F2 D2 U' Rw Uw
*12. *R2 U' R' B R' F' R' L B' U2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 Uw
*13. *U' L R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U R' F D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U Rw2
*14. *D2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 U R F L' B R' U2 L2 D Rw'
*15. *U2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 L' R B' U' R' B' L U2 B2 D' B2 F' L' Uw2
*16. *D' F2 D2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 B D' F2 D L' R2 B D2 U Rw Uw
*17. *L R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 L2 B F2 R' U2 L F D' F' L2 U' Rw' Uw'
*18. *B2 L2 R B2 R2 U2 R' B' U B2 F D2 B L D F' D2 L2 Uw2
*19. *U' R2 U' R' F U' F R2 D L U2 F2 R' U2 L2 B' U2 Rw Uw
*20. *R' B R2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D R2 B' L' R F' R' U' B' D B Rw2 Uw2
*21. *R B L' B2 U L' F2 D L B' L' D2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 Rw Uw'
*22. *U' R B2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L' B' R' D2 F' U' R2 U' L' Uw2
*23. *R2 U F2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 B' L' R2 B2 L' B2 D' F D2 U2 R Fw'
*24. *D R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L F2 U' L2 F' D' B2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*25. *R2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F R' F' R D B R2 D L F' U' Fw' Uw'
*26. *B L2 B D L2 U2 L D F2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F L' Fw' Uw2
*27. *D' B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 F' D2 L U B R' F' D L' F' D Rw2 Uw'
*28. *F' B' D F' B2 R F' B' U R' D2 F2 R L2 U2 R' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*29. *L' F2 R2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F' R2 D F' D2 B R' U' F' R2 D' B Rw Uw
*30. *U' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F U L R D' R' U' F' R' D2 Fw Uw2
*31. *R2 F U L F B2 R2 F U F2 U2 R2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L' Fw Uw2
*32. *B2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D' F R2 B' D' B' L2 B2 L2 Uw
*33. *D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U B' L' U' R2 U' F2 L R' B' L Fw Uw
*34. *F2 L' F' B U D' F2 U' B2 R' B2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 B' D2 B' Rw' Uw'
*35. *B' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R U F' R2 U B2 R D Rw Uw'
*36. *F' D L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R F D2 U2 B' F' U' F' U2 L Fw' Uw'
*37. *B2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 U' F U2 F2 R D2 F2 D Rw2 Uw2
*38. *D' B2 U' R' U D' B' D' F2 D2 F2 R' L2 U2 L' U2 D2 L2 F Rw2
*39. *D L' D2 F2 U B2 L' F2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 D B2 U' D2 B' L' U Rw'
*40. *U2 L2 U' F R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' R' F' D2 L' R' F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*41. *F U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' U' B' D F R D B2 U' L D' B' D' Rw' Uw
*42. *U L U' B D' R' U R B2 D2 R U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L' D Fw Uw
*43. *F' B2 D R B2 L2 D F U2 B F2 R' B2 L U2 L D2 L' B Rw Uw
*44. *L' F' L U F L2 U' B' R B L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F' U F Uw
*45. *L' F D B R2 F' R2 L' F R D2 R2 B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R' Uw
*46. *B L2 B U2 B U2 F' D L' B2 R' U' R U' B D' U' B Rw2 Uw2
*47. *F' U R2 F2 R2 F B' L' F U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 R' Fw Uw
*48. *B2 D2 L D2 R U2 F2 L U2 R2 F L' U' L' B L B D' F' D2 Fw Uw'
*49. *D2 F U2 R B' U R' F2 D2 L2 F B' L2 F' L2 D2 B R' U Rw2 Uw2
*50. *U L2 B R2 B' D2 B' F' R2 F' D2 L2 R2 U L' R D' L U F D2 Fw' Uw
*51. *F D' B2 L' B2 R' F L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U D2 L2 U' R F' D Fw' Uw
*52. *L2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' F D F' D' F U2 Fw
*53. *B' D2 L' B L B2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B' L' B F' Uw'
*54. *U2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 B' F L2 F' R2 U' R U' B R F' D Rw
*55. *U2 L2 F L' U F' B R2 L2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 B2
*56. *B L2 F D F B2 R2 B2 U B2 F R' B R U L F Rw' Uw
*57. *F' U' F D2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 F' U' B' D' L' B' F' Rw2 Uw
*58. *L2 U2 R F B' U' R' U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*59. *D' F2 L2 U L' B2 U L2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*60. *R' D' L B' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U B' R B2 R F U' F
*61. *R2 F2 L D2 R D2 B R U F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F L2 D L2 Fw'
*62. *L' U R2 B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 B' U B2 D2 F2 U F U' Fw Uw2
*63. *U' B U2 D B U R B2 L U' R2 F2 U2 D' L2 F2 D' F' L' Uw'
*64. *U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B L2 B D R2 F' R2 B' U' B' R B2 U F Rw Uw
*65. *F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' U2 L B R2 B2 R U F' L D B D Rw2 Uw
*66. *D' F2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 B D R' F' R2 B2 L' D Fw
*67. *U2 L2 F R2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 R F' R B' F' U' B F L2 D' Fw' Uw2
*68. *F U2 R D F' L' B R' L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' F D Rw Uw
*69. *B D' L B2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 U2 L' F L' U2 L' U B' D Rw Uw
*70. *F' L F' L' B2 F2 R U2 L D2 B U F' L' B R U R Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 F2 L' D2 L B2 D2 L R F2 R2 F U L B2 R' B U R2 D2
*2. *B' L U2 B' D2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 D B2 L' U B2 R' D2 B2 R
*3. *F' D2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 R D2 R F2 R B U' B2 L' B U L
*4. *D B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 U2 L' B' L' B D B' R' D L2 D2
*5. *L2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L R' F2 U' B' L R2 D' F2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L D F2 U B U' B2 R2 B' L2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2
*2. *R2 B L2 F' U2 L2 F2 D B2 F' D U L U2 F R' D' U
*3. *R' F R2 D R' D2 B R' U R2 F' R2 F' D2 B D2 B L2 D2
*4. *L2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 L' U2 B2 L R' F U R' U B' D2 U2 L
*5. *R2 F' R2 D2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' F2 U R D R' B' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D U L2 B2 D R' B' F' R' D2 U2 L F' L' D B2 R
*2. *R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 D2 R' B L F L2 B2 U L D'
*3. *L D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' R' U R2 B L' D2 F R' D2 F
*4. *B' D' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 R D' L2 B2 L B2 F2 R' B'
*5. *D' R2 D2 L R' D2 R' U2 R2 B L' D' R2 D2 B' U' B F' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 B' R2 B2 R B' U D B2 L' F B D2 B L2 F' D2 B' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' F U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F2 R2 U F' D2 F' U L R D' R2 U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U R F' D2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 F' D R2 F' L B D F2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U2 R' U' F' R U2 R U' F'
*3. *D2 B R2 B R2 F L2 U2 L B2 U R' D' L2 U2 B' D' B2 L
*4. *R' B' U' B' F R' D B R' D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 Fw2 L' U B2 Rw2 R U Rw2 D F2 L' U2 Fw Rw2 R U2 Fw R Rw' F' L2 D Fw Uw2 F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 F U' R U2 R U2 R2 U'
*3. *L' F' D' R2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B' D L' F R' B D' R F
*4. *D2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 F U2 R' U' F' L2 D L F B' L' Uw2 L' B Rw2 Uw2 U2 R' F L2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 U B D' R' Uw' Rw' Uw' L B Uw F2 Rw
*5. *D' Bw' U' L' B2 Fw F' Bw2 U' Fw Bw Rw Dw' D' Lw' Rw' B' R2 U Bw2 U2 Dw B Uw' Fw' Lw D2 B2 Uw' Bw B' Fw Uw B2 F2 Dw' Lw' R2 L' Rw2 Dw' U2 Uw Lw' Uw Bw' U' Lw Fw' Rw' D2 Uw Lw2 Rw Uw2 R D2 F' Dw Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R U2 R F' R U' F' U2 R'
*3. *R' F D' L' F2 U D B2 D B' R2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U D2 R
*4. *B R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D' R L' D R2 L' U' L2 B' L D2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B2 R' Uw2 Rw2 L D2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' Uw2 D' R Fw' Uw B2 Rw B R Fw' F' L
*5. *Dw' Bw2 B2 Fw' R Bw2 Rw Bw' Dw Rw' F R' Uw2 Bw Rw Lw2 Dw2 Fw U2 Rw' Bw2 U Fw R' Uw2 F2 D U' Bw2 Lw2 R' U' Lw Bw2 D' Bw Lw D' R2 Rw' Bw2 L D L2 Dw' Lw' D Rw2 Bw R Fw2 Rw2 R Lw Uw Bw2 L B2 Rw2 Bw2
*6. *Fw B2 D2 F2 U2 F' Bw2 Uw' Dw' Lw Rw2 3Rw2 B' 3Fw Fw D' Dw Bw D2 Fw B' 3Rw' D2 U2 3Fw U R L Rw B' Lw' B Uw2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 F L Dw Uw D 3Fw D Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 L' Lw' Fw Lw' 3Uw 3Fw Bw2 Fw U' Lw 3Rw Bw Dw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 F2 Dw' Uw2 B Dw Fw Lw' B' Rw2 Lw' U B Lw R2 Rw' F Bw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F' R' F' R2 U' R2 F U' R U
*3. *L2 D' R2 B2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F' L' F L R2 B2 D2 U B' L2
*4. *F2 B L D' L' U B' R2 F U2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L R2 F2 U2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D' R U D Rw2 R' U' L' Uw2 R' Fw' L2 U Fw Rw' B' Uw2 F' Uw' Fw' R2 B2
*5. *Bw' Uw Bw F D2 Uw Bw2 L' U Uw' Bw D' Dw' R U' R U Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw Dw Rw' Dw F2 Rw2 Dw2 R' Fw2 F2 U2 F' B2 Dw2 Fw' R2 Bw D2 Uw2 U2 B Uw' Fw' Bw2 D2 Lw Rw' Uw2 Lw' Dw F2 Uw2 Lw2 R L Fw2 D' Rw2 U2 Lw2
*6. *Lw' D' 3Fw B' L' R D2 Dw' U2 3Fw' U' Uw 3Uw2 3Rw F2 L Uw' 3Fw2 Lw L' 3Rw U' B' Uw2 D2 Rw2 3Rw Uw F2 Fw' D2 F' D 3Rw2 F' 3Fw R L B' Dw Rw2 Lw2 D2 U2 R Uw' Lw D2 Bw 3Fw2 Fw2 U Rw2 Bw 3Fw2 Uw' Bw' L' 3Uw Lw2 R' L2 Bw Lw2 3Fw Uw Lw2 Uw' R' Fw' U 3Rw' 3Fw Uw Lw B' Lw2 Dw' 3Uw' R
*7. *D' 3Uw Bw B Uw Bw' D2 3Fw2 3Lw L2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' Bw' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Lw Dw' Rw 3Lw Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw' Bw F' Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw' U' D R' 3Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 R Rw Uw Lw 3Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' 3Fw' 3Bw' L' Rw Fw2 B 3Lw D' Rw F Uw Fw' Dw' Fw' L Uw2 R' Bw' 3Bw2 L' Uw' L2 R2 3Uw2 Fw' Bw B' 3Dw R2 D' Lw' 3Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Dw B Fw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Dw B2 R 3Lw' U' R2 L2 B F2 3Fw U Rw2 U' R2 Dw2 U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR2+ DL3- UL6+ U0+ R2- D3- L2+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R0+ D1- L1+ ALL6+ UR DR
*2. *UR2- DR6+ DL1- UL0+ U3+ R0+ D2- L4- ALL6+ y2 U2+ R6+ D4+ L6+ ALL1+ UR DR UL
*3. *UR3- DR5+ DL4- UL5+ U4+ R6+ D6+ L1- ALL4- y2 U2+ R3+ D6+ L1+ ALL4+ UR DL UL
*4. *UR1- DR0+ DL4- UL6+ U4- R4+ D0+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R1- D0+ L6+ ALL4- UR DL UL
*5. *UR5+ DR1- DL4- UL1+ U3+ R4- D5+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R2+ D2+ L3+ ALL3+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' L U' R L' R' B' R' L' B u l'
*2. *B U B' L B' U B' L' R' U L l r'
*3. *R' L U L' B' R B' U B' L' U' u l b
*4. *B L B' L U' R L' B L U' R' u l r
*5. *R' L U B' L U' B' U' L B L' u' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0)
*2. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (6,-3) / (1,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) /
*3. *(0,-1) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,-5) / (5,0) / (4,-3) / (4,0)
*4. *(1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) /
*5. *(-5,3) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L R' U' R' U B R B R'
*2. *L R B R L R L' R' B U' B'
*3. *B U B' R' U' B U L U' B L'
*4. *R B L U' R U R' U L' R' L
*5. *U L B' R L' U' L R' U B' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R L2 flip U2 R2' F2 U2 BR2 BL2' BR2' U flip BL2' BR2 U' F U2 BR2 BL2' L' U R2 U2 F U2' R2' U' R F2 R2' F' R'
*2. *L2 flip L2' BR2 U2' F2 L' BL2 U2 flip R F2' L' BL2' BR' U2' BL2' L2' BL R2 F2' U2 F2' U2 F' U2' R2 U2 F R
*3. *R2' BL2 flip L2' BR R2' U2 BR U' BR2' flip F L U BL BR' BL BR2 BL2 L F' R' U R U2' F U F' U2' R2 U2'
*4. *R2' L2 flip R2 U2' R2' F' BL BR2' U' flip L2' F' L2 U2 R U BR2' U2' R2' F2 U' R U2' R' F2' U2' R U2 F2'
*5. *L2 flip U R L' BL2 U2' F L' BL2' flip R' F2' U F BL2 U' L2' BR2 R2' F2' U R U R U2' R2' F2 U' R

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F R U' R' F R F' U2 R' U
*3. *D2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 U' L' U2 B2 U' B2 U2
*4. *D' B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 L' R' F R D' B' U B2 L2 U' B2 Fw2 Rw2 R U2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 R' D L2 U L' Fw U R' Fw B2 L' Uw Fw2 R' Fw L2 R2 Uw
*5. *Lw' Fw2 R2 Bw Uw B F Bw2 Rw' U Rw Fw' D2 Fw' D Dw B Uw' Lw Uw' D2 Dw R' Bw' Fw2 F' R2 L D2 Fw Uw2 F' D2 R2 Rw U B D' Uw' L2 Uw' D2 Dw' Fw Bw2 D' R2 Uw' Rw' U F Rw R' L2 B Lw' U2 Dw' Lw' F2
*OH. *D2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR6+ DL3+ UL1- U4+ R5+ D6+ L5- ALL3- y2 U4+ R2+ D5+ L6+ ALL3+ DR DL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' U' L U B R L' U' L' B R u l r' b'
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (6,0)
*Skewb. *L B L R' B' L' R L' B R U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' F R' r' b' r' f F' f R' B' L' F L' F L
*2. *B' f r b l' b f' l f L R' F L F R F
*3. *l' f r b' l L l' R B F' L R F
*4. *B' R' b f F l' r' f l F' L' B F L B F L B'
*5. *B F' r R b' B' b r L' R B' R F' L' B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' U Lw L' Bw' U' R' Uw' B' Lw Bw' Lw' Bw Uw' Lw Bw' Uw' Lw' l b
*2. *U B Uw R B' Lw R' Bw U' L R' Uw Rw Lw Rw' Uw Lw' Rw Lw' u' l r b'
*3. *B Lw Bw' L R B Uw' Lw Uw' L Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw Lw' u
*4. *Bw' L R' Bw Lw' Uw L' Bw U' B Rw' Uw Bw' u b
*5. *Lw' R Bw' L R B Lw' Rw' U' L B Lw Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw Rw' Lw Rw Bw u

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D3 L2 U R2 D L U3 R D3 R U L2 D R2 U3 L D L2 U R D3 L U R D R2 U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D2 L D R U L2 U2 L D R U R2 D L D L D L U3 R2 D L D2 L U3 R D3 R U2 R U L2 D R2 D L3 U2 R2 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D3 R3 U L3 D R U R D L U2 L D R U2 R D R D L2 U2 R D3 L U2 L U R2 D R D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U2 R D2 L U2 L D2 R U3 L D R U R D2 L U2 L2 D3 R2 U L U R2 U L3 D R U L D3 R U2 R2 U L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U3 L D3 R U R U R D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U3 L D3 R U3 L D2 R U R2 D L2 U R U R D2 L U2 L D R2 D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L R B2 R F2 U2 R F' D2 L2 R D' F' L R' F D2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 F R B L2 D' R' U' F2 D2 F' B' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B2 D F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L U2 D' L F' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 D2 U' B' R' B R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' D B2 L2 B2 R D2 R U2 L' B2 R' B' L U F2 D' F U2 F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 B2 F L2 B' L2 R2 F' U' L' U' F D L2 D' L' D U' F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U B' D2 R U R B' U F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 F' U
*2. *D2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' U' L2 F' R2 U L'
*3. *U B' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' F2 L D F2 D R D F2
*4. *L2 B U2 L D F' B R U R' D R2 D2 R L2 F2 L D2 L'
*5. *B2 L' B R U L F2 L2 F R' D2 F U2 R2 B D2 B R2 L'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UL UB UL UB LB UB LB RF UF UL UB UR UL RF UR UF UR UB LB UL RB UR RB LF UF UL UB UR UB LF UF UL UF UR UB DF DL DB DR DF DL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 LB RF+ UR+2 UB RF+2 DL LB DL+2 LF+ DL LF DL+ LF+2 DF LF LB+2 UB UR UB+ DF+
*2. * UF UR UL UF UR UF UB UL UB UR UL UF LB UL LB UL RF UR UF UR UB RF UF UL RF UF RB UB UL UF UL UB LF UL LB LF DL DB DR RB DF DL LB DB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UL+ UB+2 RF+2 DR RF-2
*3. * UB UR UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UL LB UB UL LB UB RF UF RF UF UR UL UF UR UF UB RB LF UL UB UR UB RF UR UF RF RB LF UF UL LB DL DB LB UL DR RB UB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB DL+ LB UB+2 RB+ UB+ UF+2 RB+2 UR UF-2 DF DL+2
*4. * UF UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UB UR UL LB UL RF UR UB UL UF UB UL LB RF RB LF UL UF UB UR RB LF UF UL UF UB RB UR UF LF DL LB DR RF RB UB UL LF UF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+ UF UR+2 LF- DF DR-2 DB+2 DR+2 DB-2 UB+2 UL+ RB UB UL+2 RB+
*5. * UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UB RF UR UF UR UF UR UB UL LB UB UR UF UR UB RF RB UB LF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB LF UL LF DB DR RB UR DB DR RF DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UF+2 LF UF+ DL-2 DF

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L U' L F R U R' U' F' U' L' U L U BL' U' B' U B BL F L U R' U R F' L' U' R' U R L' B R BL U R BR' BL'
*2. *U' L U' L' BL' U' B' U B BL F R U R' U' F' L' U' R' F' L U' R' L' F R L F' L' U' F BR D F' D' R U BR'
*3. *F R F R' F BR' F' D' F D BR R F' R F' U F L F' L F U F R' U' F' L' U' L U BR F L' R' L' B'
*4. *L' B L BL L' BL' B' U L' BL' B' U' B U BL L' U' L R' L U F' R' U' F L' F' U' R' F' D' BR B R' BR F' L
*5. *BR' D' BR R F BR' D' BR L' R' U' R U L F R' F U' R' F L R' L U' F' R U' R' F' D L B BR F' U' D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2022)

Results for week 48: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Theo Goluboff, and BradenTheMagician!

*2x2x2*(206)
1.  1.33 Charles Jerome
2.  1.36 NongQuocDuy
3.  1.41 Danny Morgan


Spoiler



4.  1.53 OriginalUsername
5.  1.58 Luke Garrett
6.  1.65 fdskljgrie
7.  1.68 Theo Goluboff
8.  1.78 Legomanz
9.  1.79 DhruvA
10.  1.81 Shaun Mack
11.  1.88 David ep
12.  1.89 tsutt099
13.  1.92 JChambers13
14.  1.95 TipsterTrickster 
14.  1.95 baseballjello67
16.  2.06 Shirosuki
17.  2.27 Ryan Pilat
18.  2.28 BradenTheMagician
19.  2.37 TheDubDubJr
20.  2.40 Jorian Meeuse
21.  2.41 Greyson bananas
22.  2.47 G2013
23.  2.50 nigelthecuber
24.  2.51 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  2.52 Daniel Partridge
26.  2.56 CubingWizard
27.  2.58 Cuber2s
28.  2.60 Tues
29.  2.64 AidanNoogie
30.  2.65 cuberkid10
31.  2.66 TheCubingAddict980
32.  2.67 arquillian
33.  2.75 dominic_cater
34.  2.80 AmyCubes_
35.  2.86 gruuby
36.  2.89 AndyMok
37.  3.02 any name you wish
37.  3.02 EvanWright1
39.  3.08 asiahyoo1997
40.  3.10 Parist P
40.  3.10 WizardCM
40.  3.10 Tonester
43.  3.12 beabernardes
44.  3.14 agradess2
45.  3.17 DanielCubes
46.  3.18 2017LAMB06
47.  3.25 midnightcuberx
48.  3.26 2018KEAR02
49.  3.27 lilwoaji
50.  3.29 KarlJagiel
51.  3.31 Jude_Stradtner
52.  3.33 Cale S
53.  3.37 MartinN13
53.  3.37 SpiFunTastic
55.  3.45 hyn
55.  3.45 MCuber
57.  3.49 Eli Apperson
58.  3.51 Chris Van Der Brink
59.  3.53 Ontricus
60.  3.54 CodingCuber
61.  3.56 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
62.  3.59 WoowyBaby
63.  3.64 derk
64.  3.66 eyeballboi
65.  3.67 Yeguk Kim
66.  3.70 Kacper Jędrzejuk
67.  3.71 wearephamily1719
68.  3.74 rdurette10
69.  3.75 Nong Quoc Khanh
70.  3.77 aarush vasanadu
71.  3.82 TheReasonableCuber
72.  3.83 Timona
72.  3.83 Fred Lang
72.  3.83 ARSCubing
75.  3.84 InfinityCuber324
76.  3.85 turtwig
77.  3.87 DGCubes
78.  3.92 Ianwubby
79.  3.94 Hargun02
79.  3.94 Nevan J
79.  3.94 BradyLawrence
82.  3.95 stanley chapel
83.  3.99 juanixxds
84.  4.00 Topher_
85.  4.08 Ivanko_UA
85.  4.08 JacobLittleton
87.  4.10 KDJ
87.  4.10 KingWilwin16
89.  4.13 superkitkat106
90.  4.21 Magma Cubing
91.  4.22 Kyle Ho
92.  4.24 Adam Chodyniecki
93.  4.27 bluishshark
93.  4.27 CubeLub3r
95.  4.35 Clock_Enthusiast
96.  4.37 sigalig
97.  4.40 brad711
98.  4.41 Parke187
99.  4.42 Cubing Mania
100.  4.49 Fisko
101.  4.54 cubeth
102.  4.58 P.Love
103.  4.59 Isaiah Scott
103.  4.59 tigermaxi
105.  4.62 d2polld
105.  4.62 DynaXT
105.  4.62 Burrito
108.  4.63 bennettstouder
109.  4.71 Jammy
109.  4.71 VectorCubes
111.  4.76 bbbbbbbowen
112.  4.81 Enoch Jiang
113.  4.83 FaTyl
114.  4.84 Cubing_Paddy
115.  4.86 tJardigradHe
116.  4.87 equatoR_
116.  4.87 Nitin Kumar 2018
118.  4.88 Koen van Aller
119.  4.92 hotufos
120.  4.96 GrettGrett
121.  5.00 ichcubegerne
121.  5.00 lumes2121
123.  5.03 yoyoyobank3
124.  5.13 samuel roveran
125.  5.15 qaz
126.  5.17 rlnninja44
127.  5.20 Swagrid
128.  5.22 Meanjuice
129.  5.28 Johnathan Young
130.  5.33 CT-6666
131.  5.36 A_Fast
132.  5.40 GooseCuber
133.  5.48 Jack_Slattery27
134.  5.49 whatshisbucket
135.  5.50 Li Xiang
136.  5.53 Noob's Cubes
137.  5.54 floqualmie
138.  5.57 Oliver Pällo
139.  5.59 imapickle07
140.  5.60 Bogdan
141.  5.64 Qzinator
142.  5.72 EthanMCuber
143.  5.78 Poorcuber09
144.  5.83 Stokey
145.  5.99 N4C0
146.  6.00 Dabmachine1
147.  6.06 Lewis
148.  6.13 CryptoConnor
149.  6.15 2019ECKE02
150.  6.16 Arcanist
151.  6.17 BlueAcidball
152.  6.39 pb_cuber
153.  6.42 Enirolf
154.  6.45 Jack Law
155.  6.46 Quixoteace
156.  6.50 Hyperion
157.  6.55 Meow_dasKatze
158.  6.61 CuberThomas
159.  6.71 abunickabhi
160.  6.80 SpeedCubeLegend17
161.  6.82 KamTheCuber
162.  6.85 Trotters
163.  6.99 StopMotionCuber
164.  7.00 robotmania
165.  7.02 penguinhopper
166.  7.03 Tekooo
167.  7.20 Lukz
168.  7.41 Panagiotis Christopoulos
169.  7.58 Jason Tzeng
170.  7.61 UkkoE
171.  7.97 shea123
172.  8.01 CasperHegt
173.  8.04 Cuber987
174.  8.07 Hazwi
175.  8.12 freshcuber.de
176.  8.23 Soldier
177.  8.24 Jrg
178.  8.37 myoder
179.  8.40 Twisted Cubing
180.  8.42 kbrune
181.  8.43 Nash171
182.  8.63 Penguinocuber
183.  8.74 kflynn
184.  8.87 Exmestify
185.  8.95 Sellerie11
186.  8.98 sporteisvogel
187.  9.00 One Wheel
187.  9.00 Lord brainy
189.  9.02 EmmaTheCapicorn
190.  9.23 Rubika-37-021204
191.  9.33 Hari Hari
192.  9.98 SuperSkewb
193.  10.57 Beerwah
194.  11.38 great cuber
195.  11.66 arbivara
196.  11.77 Luan
197.  12.08 calvinhart
198.  12.50 lucazdoescubingstuff
199.  12.51 Krökeldil
200.  12.85 2x2er129
201.  13.56 F'prime
202.  16.00 Jacck
203.  18.87 Zacian1516
204.  23.35 MatsBergsten
205.  25.13 edlich
206.  25.32 SpedCube


*3x3x3*(261)
1.  5.71 Luke Garrett
2.  6.10 vcecchini
3.  6.56 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  6.85 David ep
5.  7.08 Jacob Nokes
6.  7.19 benzhao
7.  7.21 Ryan Pilat
8.  7.26 Charles Jerome
9.  7.40 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
10.  7.41 Parist P
11.  7.44 Shaun Mack
12.  7.64 asiahyoo1997
13.  7.67 lilwoaji
14.  7.71 Adam Chodyniecki
15.  7.76 NathanaelCubes
16.  7.77 OriginalUsername
17.  7.82 JChambers13
18.  7.90 AidanNoogie
19.  7.97 Danny Morgan
20.  8.03 parkertrager
21.  8.13 AndyMok
22.  8.23 gottagitgud
23.  8.38 Yeguk Kim
24.  8.59 Daniel Partridge
25.  8.62 Tues
26.  8.68 tsutt099
27.  8.73 CubingWizard
28.  8.75 FishyIshy
28.  8.75 Shirosuki
30.  8.77 Heewon Seo
31.  8.80 cuberkid10
32.  8.82 G2013
33.  8.95 Greyson bananas
34.  8.97 Cale S
35.  9.01 eyeballboi
36.  9.06 Max C.
37.  9.11 Carter Cubes
38.  9.14 Dream Cubing
39.  9.16 baseballjello67
40.  9.17 CodingCuber
41.  9.26 NongQuocDuy
42.  9.28 2017LAMB06
43.  9.33 TheReasonableCuber
44.  9.41 BradenTheMagician
45.  9.42 DhruvA
46.  9.49 tJardigradHe
47.  9.55 NewoMinx
48.  9.57 agradess2
49.  9.66 Jammy
50.  9.69 SpeedyReedy
50.  9.69 Kylegadj
52.  9.72 EvanWright1
53.  9.74 LHCUBE2017
54.  9.75 Davoda_IV
55.  9.82 Ontricus
56.  9.86 Brendyn Dunagan
57.  9.88 JacobLittleton
58.  9.94 derk
59.  9.96 Hargun02
60.  9.99 Parke187
61.  10.02 MCuber
61.  10.02 Antto Pitkänen
63.  10.15 qaz
64.  10.17 TheDubDubJr
64.  10.17 bbbbbbbowen
66.  10.24 KarlJagiel
67.  10.27 Chris Van Der Brink
68.  10.28 any name you wish
69.  10.32 mariotdias
70.  10.34 20luky3
71.  10.40 Tonester
71.  10.40 WizardCM
73.  10.45 Eli Apperson
74.  10.46 WHY841
75.  10.49 cubeth
76.  10.55 Glincons
77.  10.59 ichcubegerne
78.  10.61 arquillian
79.  10.64 cuberswoop
79.  10.64 KamTheCuber
81.  10.67 d2polld
82.  10.74 Jude_Stradtner
83.  10.78 rubiksman0
84.  10.93 Oliver Pällo
85.  10.97 turtwig
85.  10.97 Fred Lang
87.  10.99 Swagrid
88.  11.02 Nong Quoc Khanh
89.  11.05 DGCubes
90.  11.08 wearephamily1719
91.  11.10 KDJ
92.  11.14 sigalig
93.  11.16 midnightcuberx
94.  11.25 gruuby
95.  11.29 lumes2121
96.  11.32 juanixxds
97.  11.40 Jorian Meeuse
98.  11.44 VectorCubes
99.  11.45 Ianwubby
100.  11.51 typeman5
100.  11.51 FishTalons
102.  11.55 KingWilwin16
103.  11.67 fdskljgrie
104.  11.71 RedstoneTim
105.  11.73 BlueAcidball
106.  11.77 MartinN13
107.  11.83 BradyLawrence
108.  11.88 Ssiא
108.  11.88 abunickabhi
110.  11.91 Mr_Man_I_Am
110.  11.91 Natemophi
112.  11.98 Nitin Kumar 2018
113.  12.00 Nevan J
114.  12.01 roymok1213
115.  12.08 calcuber1800
116.  12.09 aarush vasanadu
117.  12.21 Fisko
118.  12.27 Kacper Jędrzejuk
119.  12.29 Cuber Rhythms
120.  12.38 Koen van Aller
121.  12.42 2019ECKE02
122.  12.46 dominic_cater
123.  12.49 brad711
124.  12.52 Keroma12
125.  12.58 tigermaxi
126.  12.66 AmyCubes_
127.  12.78 bennettstouder
128.  12.79 trangium
129.  13.02 PCCuber
130.  13.08 sqAree
130.  13.08 dhafin
130.  13.08 JakeAK
133.  13.10 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
134.  13.12 great cuber
135.  13.16 qatumciuzacqul
136.  13.18 SpiFunTastic
137.  13.23 Dabmachine1
137.  13.23 johnandthecube
139.  13.30 50ph14
140.  13.31 beabernardes
141.  13.32 Magma Cubing
142.  13.48 yoyoyobank3
143.  13.55 xyzzy
144.  13.60 floqualmie
145.  13.63 stanley chapel
146.  13.75 rlnninja44
147.  13.78 Enoch Jiang
148.  13.88 ican97
149.  13.92 Topher_
150.  13.99 Isaiah Scott
151.  14.06 nigelthecuber
151.  14.06 InfinityCuber324
153.  14.13 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
154.  14.17 Kyle Ho
155.  14.37 DynaXT
156.  14.40 Burrito
156.  14.40 Hyperion
158.  14.42 Aidan Hiah
159.  14.45 rdurette10
160.  14.68 bluishshark
161.  14.69 FaTyl
162.  14.71 Kaito Kid Cuber
163.  14.87 Stokey
164.  15.05 hyn
165.  15.14 penguinhopper
166.  15.20 Cubing_Paddy
167.  15.23 equatoR_
168.  15.41 CubeLub3r
169.  15.48 breadears
170.  15.53 CryptoConnor
171.  15.54 Meow_dasKatze
172.  15.63 Trotters
173.  15.67 Noob's Cubes
174.  15.94 CT-6666
175.  16.03 SpeedCubeLegend17
176.  16.30 Cubing Mania
177.  16.55 ProStar
178.  16.76 Abram Grimsley
179.  16.83 Tekooo
180.  16.88 Jlit
181.  16.90 Bogdan
182.  17.10 imapickle07
183.  17.41 GooseCuber
184.  17.49 Li Xiang
185.  17.51 cubenerd74
186.  17.64 P.Love
187.  17.67 pb_cuber
188.  17.73 SYUTEO
189.  17.91 whatshisbucket
190.  18.16 Johnathan Young
191.  18.17 Enirolf
192.  18.57 Caden Fisher
193.  18.62 kbrune
194.  18.70 Lord brainy
195.  18.90 Jack_Slattery27
196.  19.31 nurhid.hisham
197.  19.35 myoder
198.  19.37 RyanSoh
198.  19.37 Poorcuber09
200.  19.58 FeelTheBeat
201.  19.63 A_Fast
202.  19.72 samuel roveran
203.  19.90 sanjayan
204.  19.91 Lewis
205.  20.04 CuberThomas
206.  20.05 Meanjuice
207.  20.17 filmip
208.  20.34 GrettGrett
209.  20.44 Hazwi
210.  20.76 Elisa Rippe
211.  20.82 dn01
212.  21.09 jordi_frei
213.  21.20 Twisted Cubing
214.  21.39 BirdCubing
215.  21.86 Jrg
216.  21.90 Hari Hari
217.  21.91 EthanMCuber
218.  22.09 IsekaiMe
219.  22.10 Sellerie11
220.  22.68 CasperHegt
221.  22.78 One Wheel
222.  23.09 sporteisvogel
223.  23.12 N4C0
224.  23.27 robotmania
225.  23.37 Quixoteace
226.  23.46 StopMotionCuber
227.  23.90 Jason Tzeng
228.  23.91 Exmestify
229.  24.01 Panagiotis Christopoulos
230.  24.46 calvinhart
231.  24.50 Nash171
232.  24.86 Lukz
233.  25.25 Penguinocuber
234.  25.68 1davey29
235.  25.75 Cuber987
236.  25.78 Rubika-37-021204
237.  26.11 freshcuber.de
238.  26.26 SuperSkewb
239.  26.52 Jack Law
240.  26.98 Krökeldil
241.  27.11 kflynn
242.  28.12 F'prime
243.  29.48 Luan
244.  30.99 Beerwah
245.  31.14 Qzinator
246.  33.56 Jacck
247.  34.23 edlich
248.  34.64 EmmaTheCapicorn
249.  34.85 hamir
250.  34.92 Lutz_P
251.  35.20 2x2er129
252.  36.72 MatsBergsten
253.  38.21 JailtonMendes
254.  38.65 shea123
255.  41.30 lucazdoescubingstuff
256.  44.19 UkkoE
257.  44.51 Soldier
258.  45.07 Fischlein
259.  49.54 Zacian1516
260.  52.85 Aluminum
261.  1:12.59 brickinapresent


*4x4x4*(124)
1.  26.44 asiahyoo1997
2.  29.34 cuberkid10
3.  29.60 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  29.86 OriginalUsername
5.  31.50 Ryan Pilat
6.  31.59 AndyMok
7.  32.68 Luke Garrett
8.  32.97 NewoMinx
9.  33.75 Parist P
10.  33.99 G2013
11.  34.28 BradenTheMagician
12.  34.94 Hargun02
13.  36.51 agradess2
14.  36.58 Adam Chodyniecki
15.  37.21 DhruvA
16.  37.35 KarlJagiel
17.  37.50 derk
18.  37.92 qaz
19.  38.03 MCuber
20.  38.43 ichcubegerne
21.  38.74 Tues
22.  40.08 arquillian
23.  40.09 20luky3
24.  40.38 DGCubes
25.  41.26 Fred Lang
26.  41.43 tsutt099
27.  41.90 TheReasonableCuber
28.  42.18 cubeth
29.  42.27 TheDubDubJr
30.  43.04 sigalig
31.  43.95 WizardCM
32.  44.06 Ianwubby
33.  44.44 bbbbbbbowen
34.  44.54 Ontricus
35.  44.61 KingWilwin16
36.  44.62 bennettstouder
37.  44.77 JacobLittleton
38.  45.55 Timona
39.  45.74 Magma Cubing
40.  45.75 beabernardes
41.  45.76 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
42.  46.39 NongQuocDuy
43.  46.63 Parke187
44.  47.38 abunickabhi
45.  47.50 any name you wish
46.  47.89 Jammy
47.  48.26 Tonester
48.  48.83 juanixxds
49.  49.09 xyzzy
50.  49.27 CodingCuber
51.  49.39 gruuby
52.  49.54 BlueAcidball
53.  50.16 FishTalons
54.  50.26 CubingWizard
55.  50.35 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  50.36 Enoch Jiang
57.  50.45 Fisko
58.  50.49 Koen van Aller
59.  50.96 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
60.  51.31 rdurette10
61.  51.67 Cuber Rhythms
62.  51.84 lumes2121
63.  52.60 Yeguk Kim
64.  52.68 Kylegadj
65.  53.04 BradyLawrence
66.  53.75 stanley chapel
67.  54.10 KamTheCuber
68.  54.98 aarush vasanadu
69.  55.04 tigermaxi
70.  55.07 Nitin Kumar 2018
71.  55.24 dominic_cater
72.  57.65 Abram Grimsley
73.  57.68 brad711
74.  59.25 FaTyl
75.  1:00.17 yoyoyobank3
76.  1:01.73 breadears
77.  1:01.85 CT-6666
78.  1:03.06 Meow_dasKatze
79.  1:03.30 Dabmachine1
80.  1:03.49 d2polld
81.  1:04.14 Poorcuber09
82.  1:04.37 Swagrid
83.  1:04.83 Isaiah Scott
84.  1:06.54 Tekooo
85.  1:07.86 bluishshark
86.  1:08.42 nigelthecuber
87.  1:08.66 Nevan J
88.  1:10.34 SpeedCubeLegend17
89.  1:12.05 myoder
90.  1:13.37 Jason Tzeng
91.  1:13.48 Topher_
92.  1:15.80 hyn
93.  1:17.16 Li Xiang
94.  1:17.36 filmip
95.  1:18.82 One Wheel
96.  1:19.21 GrettGrett
97.  1:22.28 A_Fast
98.  1:23.19 IsekaiMe
99.  1:24.06 nurhid.hisham
100.  1:25.10 Jrg
101.  1:26.34 kbrune
102.  1:28.26 robotmania
103.  1:29.15 linus.sch
104.  1:29.49 freshcuber.de
105.  1:30.53 whatshisbucket
106.  1:31.20 sporteisvogel
107.  1:31.35 Hazwi
108.  1:32.54 pb_cuber
109.  1:34.42 penguinhopper
110.  1:35.64 Meanjuice
111.  1:38.32 fdskljgrie
112.  1:40.21 CuberThomas
113.  1:40.41 Beerwah
114.  1:43.27 Jacck
115.  1:49.57 Quixoteace
116.  1:52.73 calvinhart
117.  1:53.19 kflynn
118.  1:59.75 imapickle07
119.  1:59.90 equatoR_
120.  2:05.66 Hari Hari
121.  2:17.94 MatsBergsten
122.  2:33.65 Krökeldil
123.  DNF CubeLub3r
123.  DNF Johnathan Young


*5x5x5*(82)
1.  48.21 asiahyoo1997
2.  53.88 Theo Goluboff
3.  54.80 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  57.97 cuberkid10
5.  58.07 AndyMok
6.  1:00.70 Hargun02
7.  1:02.40 turtwig
8.  1:03.13 Luke Garrett
9.  1:04.20 ichcubegerne
10.  1:04.84 Parist P
11.  1:08.39 G2013
12.  1:08.41 DhruvA
13.  1:09.03 arquillian
14.  1:11.23 Max C.
15.  1:11.26 Tues
16.  1:11.72 agradess2
17.  1:12.46 KarlJagiel
18.  1:14.64 TheDubDubJr
19.  1:14.74 sigalig
20.  1:14.90 KingWilwin16
21.  1:15.95 MCuber
22.  1:16.10 gruuby
23.  1:17.06 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:17.15 DGCubes
25.  1:17.84 Yeguk Kim
26.  1:24.49 Garf
27.  1:24.92 cubeth
28.  1:25.71 WizardCM
29.  1:26.18 JacobLittleton
29.  1:26.18 xyzzy
31.  1:26.47 Ianwubby
32.  1:27.06 abunickabhi
33.  1:27.79 20luky3
34.  1:28.79 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
35.  1:31.20 NongQuocDuy
36.  1:34.22 beabernardes
37.  1:34.33 Koen van Aller
38.  1:34.47 Parke187
39.  1:35.35 Kylegadj
40.  1:35.37 juanixxds
41.  1:38.67 brad711
42.  1:40.64 CubingWizard
43.  1:42.32 elimescube
44.  1:44.62 Jude_Stradtner
45.  1:47.87 Fisko
46.  1:52.49 Isaiah Scott
47.  1:55.04 bbbbbbbowen
48.  1:57.08 breadears
49.  1:58.45 KamTheCuber
49.  1:58.45 fdskljgrie
51.  2:01.51 bennettstouder
52.  2:04.15 BlueAcidball
53.  2:04.86 Meow_dasKatze
54.  2:05.38 d2polld
55.  2:09.01 Li Xiang
56.  2:12.50 whatshisbucket
57.  2:13.79 One Wheel
58.  2:15.58 filmip
59.  2:16.37 linus.sch
60.  2:16.75 Poorcuber09
61.  2:17.05 nigelthecuber
62.  2:17.54 Lewis
63.  2:17.92 Jrg
64.  2:18.94 CT-6666
65.  2:24.73 Jason Tzeng
66.  2:32.59 myoder
67.  2:34.86 kbrune
68.  2:35.61 Cubing Mania
69.  2:41.62 sporteisvogel
70.  2:46.72 thomas.sch
71.  2:47.52 FaTyl
72.  2:50.58 Quixoteace
73.  2:51.01 nurhid.hisham
74.  2:54.84 Jacck
75.  3:02.50 SpeedCubeLegend17
76.  3:05.51 CuberThomas
77.  3:29.63 Beerwah
78.  4:48.75 equatoR_
79.  4:52.01 Krökeldil
80.  4:54.16 MatsBergsten
81.  DNF MartinN13
81.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*6x6x6*(44)
1.  1:27.65 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:39.97 AndyMok
3.  1:41.47 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:43.90 Theo Goluboff
5.  1:51.66 OriginalUsername
6.  1:59.12 Luke Garrett
7.  2:00.41 agradess2
8.  2:00.70 AidanNoogie
9.  2:05.56 TheDubDubJr
10.  2:06.27 arquillian
11.  2:09.38 Keroma12
12.  2:15.01 KarlJagiel
13.  2:20.28 DGCubes
14.  2:21.69 gruuby
15.  2:22.88 xyzzy
16.  2:23.04 sigalig
17.  2:24.01 Tues
18.  2:27.43 Garf
19.  2:34.82 Ianwubby
20.  2:42.52 Cale S
21.  2:46.78 Jammy
22.  2:47.71 Parist P
23.  3:07.23 Nitin Kumar 2018
24.  3:39.06 brad711
25.  3:42.43 elimescube
26.  3:46.69 One Wheel
27.  4:01.03 Jrg
28.  4:04.10 juanixxds
29.  4:20.46 Isaiah Scott
30.  4:42.45 nigelthecuber
31.  4:43.95 sporteisvogel
32.  4:44.09 Li Xiang
33.  4:44.98 Jacck
34.  4:56.47 Rubika-37-021204
35.  5:05.31 whatshisbucket
36.  5:19.52 myoder
37.  5:20.21 nurhid.hisham
38.  5:24.08 CT-6666
39.  5:30.97 thomas.sch
40.  5:43.82 Beerwah
41.  DNF NewoMinx
41.  DNF LwBigcubes
41.  DNF MartinN13
41.  DNF Krökeldil


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:47.59 ichcubegerne
2.  2:48.35 Theo Goluboff
3.  2:50.11 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2:53.08 Ryan Pilat
5.  2:53.56 TheDubDubJr
6.  3:05.23 drpfisherman
7.  3:11.92 Luke Garrett
8.  3:13.86 KarlJagiel
9.  3:14.95 arquillian
10.  3:22.31 qaz
11.  3:25.31 xyzzy
12.  3:26.41 sigalig
13.  3:35.53 Tues
14.  3:39.56 gruuby
15.  4:12.43 Jammy
16.  5:09.32 Nitin Kumar 2018
17.  5:14.40 brad711
18.  5:35.58 Jrg
19.  5:49.26 One Wheel
20.  6:24.48 Lewis
21.  6:49.43 Li Xiang
22.  7:14.30 Jacck
23.  7:27.77 myoder
24.  7:42.69 sporteisvogel
25.  8:34.42 nurhid.hisham
26.  9:05.72 Beerwah
27.  DNF LwBigcubes
27.  DNF BradenTheMagician
27.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
27.  DNF White KB


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(61)
1.  3.71 fdskljgrie
2.  3.73 Cubing_Paddy
3.  4.70 NongQuocDuy


Spoiler



4.  4.97 Luke Garrett
5.  5.41 Danny Morgan
6.  6.58 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
7.  6.84 TheDubDubJr
8.  8.05 Tues
9.  8.34 Ryan Pilat
10.  8.49 turtwig
11.  8.55 Quixoteace
12.  9.24 baseballjello67
13.  10.07 nigelthecuber
14.  10.46 BradenTheMagician
15.  10.58 Daniel Partridge
16.  11.13 ichcubegerne
17.  11.81 AmyCubes_
18.  11.87 hyn
19.  11.89 Shaun Mack
20.  11.96 sigalig
21.  12.12 KDJ
22.  13.21 2017LAMB06
23.  13.39 agradess2
24.  14.79 Li Xiang
25.  15.48 tsutt099
26.  16.46 G2013
27.  16.60 WizardCM
28.  17.35 asiahyoo1997
29.  20.74 2019ECKE02
30.  22.64 Fisko
31.  23.55 2x2er129
32.  25.64 CubingWizard
33.  25.73 MatsBergsten
34.  27.99 2018KEAR02
35.  28.62 DGCubes
36.  28.81 juanixxds
37.  34.94 stanley chapel
38.  39.34 Jacck
39.  42.17 gruuby
40.  44.29 FaTyl
41.  46.42 Nitin Kumar 2018
42.  55.11 Oliver Pällo
43.  1:01.63 kbrune
44.  1:02.02 Koen van Aller
45.  1:06.95 whatshisbucket
46.  1:13.63 Hari Hari
47.  1:13.69 xyzzy
48.  1:18.10 Sellerie11
49.  1:20.39 brad711
50.  2:08.40 qaz
51.  2:30.40 Beerwah
52.  2:36.54 equatoR_
53.  2:40.39 N4C0
54.  DNF Trotters
54.  DNF bluishshark
54.  DNF UkkoE
54.  DNF Hazwi
54.  DNF Parist P
54.  DNF AndyMok
54.  DNF Soldier
54.  DNF A_Fast


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(46)
1.  19.20 KDJ
2.  21.04 JakeAK
3.  21.26 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  22.59 arquillian
5.  22.64 G2013
6.  25.68 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  34.31 2019ECKE02
8.  38.38 abunickabhi
9.  44.96 Keroma12
10.  46.55 ican97
11.  56.94 Theo Goluboff
12.  57.21 Nihahhat
13.  58.81 FishTalons
14.  59.29 gottagitgud
15.  1:01.14 qatumciuzacqul
16.  1:03.35 Luke Garrett
17.  1:05.94 AmyCubes_
18.  1:16.62 Brendan Bakker
19.  1:20.30 DesertWolf
20.  1:23.29 SpeedCubeLegend17
21.  1:25.45 juanixxds
22.  1:28.84 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:29.02 filmip
24.  1:33.51 MatsBergsten
25.  1:41.73 ichcubegerne
26.  1:43.51 WizardCM
27.  1:52.28 Dream Cubing
28.  2:03.22 Danny Morgan
29.  2:16.09 FaTyl
30.  2:20.61 DGCubes
31.  2:36.09 Ssiא
32.  2:57.30 brad711
33.  3:07.59 Jacck
34.  3:08.08 nurhid.hisham
35.  3:29.38 whatshisbucket
36.  3:32.06 Nevan J
37.  3:39.42 Sellerie11
38.  3:41.65 sporteisvogel
39.  4:20.85 lumes2121
40.  6:49.21 Krökeldil
41.  7:36.73 equatoR_
42.  12:20.53 edlich
43.  DNF d2polld
43.  DNF Ryan Pilat
43.  DNF elimescube
43.  DNF xyzzy


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:33.38 arquillian
2.  1:36.19 sigalig
3.  1:49.48 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  1:49.62 KDJ
5.  4:09.31 Nihahhat
6.  4:38.84 AmyCubes_
7.  4:47.65 DesertWolf
8.  6:36.52 Theo Goluboff
9.  6:57.33 MatsBergsten
10.  8:26.97 filmip
11.  11:18.55 Jacck
12.  18:55.82 sporteisvogel
13.  20:14.75 FaTyl
14.  DNF 2019ECKE02
14.  DNF elimescube


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  4:01.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  4:25.69 KDJ
3.  18:21.18 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF Keroma12
4.  DNF 2019ECKE02
4.  DNF elimescube
4.  DNF abunickabhi
4.  DNF sigalig
4.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  47:44.35 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF 2019ECKE02
2.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  46:02.21 equatoR_
2.  DNF 2019ECKE02

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  30/35 57:02 Keroma12
2.  14/21 43:40 G2013
3.  3/3 13:43 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  3/3 19:35 FaTyl
5.  2/2 8 filmip
6.  2/2 1:42 abunickabhi
7.  1/2 8:48 d2polld


*3x3x3 one-handed*(144)
1.  10.09 lilwoaji
2.  11.01 Theo Goluboff
3.  11.17 Parist P


Spoiler



4.  11.25 Shaun Mack
5.  11.30 Luke Garrett
6.  11.37 NathanaelCubes
7.  12.41 OriginalUsername
8.  12.83 parkertrager
9.  13.98 asiahyoo1997
10.  14.00 2017LAMB06
11.  14.10 Hargun02
12.  14.29 KarlJagiel
13.  14.34 turtwig
14.  14.80 1001010101001
15.  14.93 tsutt099
16.  15.21 midnightcuberx
17.  15.81 Ryan Pilat
18.  15.90 AndyMok
19.  16.20 ichcubegerne
20.  16.42 RedstoneTim
21.  16.69 AidanNoogie
22.  16.74 arquillian
23.  16.89 DhruvA
24.  17.05 Kylegadj
25.  17.16 Ontricus
26.  17.40 mariotdias
27.  17.53 Max C.
28.  17.61 JakeAK
28.  17.61 cuberkid10
30.  17.71 Tonester
31.  17.84 Yeguk Kim
32.  18.19 Tues
33.  18.26 cubeth
34.  18.35 typeman5
35.  18.36 G2013
36.  18.52 BradenTheMagician
37.  18.67 Harsha Paladugu
38.  18.82 aarush vasanadu
39.  19.05 WizardCM
40.  19.08 ican97
41.  19.28 Shirosuki
42.  19.29 Jude_Stradtner
43.  19.43 KingWilwin16
44.  19.46 Jammy
45.  19.57 any name you wish
46.  19.74 qaz
47.  19.98 PCCuber
48.  20.13 Adam Chodyniecki
49.  20.29 Swagrid
50.  20.64 sigalig
51.  20.84 Ssiא
52.  21.30 abunickabhi
53.  21.36 lumes2121
54.  21.92 Parke187
55.  21.94 agradess2
56.  22.09 tigermaxi
57.  22.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  22.24 xyzzy
59.  22.30 baseballjello67
60.  22.45 TheDubDubJr
61.  22.59 CubingWizard
62.  22.74 MCuber
63.  22.84 juanixxds
64.  22.91 d2polld
65.  23.24 DGCubes
66.  23.46 NongQuocDuy
67.  23.76 qatumciuzacqul
68.  24.14 drpfisherman
69.  24.23 yoyoyobank3
70.  24.31 Dabmachine1
71.  24.40 gruuby
72.  24.46 bbbbbbbowen
73.  24.51 AmyCubes_
74.  24.81 brad711
75.  24.85 trangium
76.  24.94 Cuber Rhythms
77.  25.03 floqualmie
78.  25.15 BradyLawrence
79.  25.85 Nitin Kumar 2018
80.  25.89 2019ECKE02
81.  26.52 Nevan J
82.  26.91 cuberswoop
83.  27.53 VectorCubes
84.  28.31 Fisko
85.  28.32 rdurette10
86.  29.36 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
87.  29.37 Koen van Aller
88.  29.48 nigelthecuber
89.  29.49 johnandthecube
90.  30.36 FishTalons
91.  30.96 JacobLittleton
92.  31.14 Kyle Ho
93.  31.79 Cubing Mania
94.  32.30 Hyperion
95.  32.97 breadears
96.  33.09 hyn
97.  33.12 Bogdan
98.  33.23 Isaiah Scott
99.  33.95 Ivanko_UA
100.  35.60 pb_cuber
101.  35.91 Meow_dasKatze
102.  36.40 bluishshark
103.  36.45 fdskljgrie
104.  36.53 freshcuber.de
105.  36.79 Poorcuber09
106.  36.94 Topher_
107.  37.36 great cuber
108.  37.57 GooseCuber
109.  37.73 Cubing_Paddy
110.  38.32 beabernardes
111.  38.52 ARSCubing
112.  41.07 Li Xiang
113.  41.74 HarrisonM
114.  42.94 FaTyl
115.  43.48 One Wheel
116.  44.30 Jack Law
117.  44.71 sporteisvogel
118.  46.13 Meanjuice
119.  46.36 CuberThomas
120.  46.70 Hazwi
121.  48.15 SpeedCubeLegend17
122.  48.91 Tekooo
123.  49.48 P.Love
124.  49.75 equatoR_
125.  49.89 Stokey
126.  51.87 nurhid.hisham
127.  52.70 Trotters
128.  53.53 whatshisbucket
129.  54.76 Jacck
130.  55.60 GrettGrett
131.  57.09 Hari Hari
132.  59.39 Jason Tzeng
133.  1:00.55 robotmania
134.  1:02.84 IsekaiMe
135.  1:11.47 Natemophi
136.  1:13.26 penguinhopper
137.  1:14.44 Cuber987
138.  1:18.00 Krökeldil
139.  1:18.56 CasperHegt
140.  1:22.07 Exmestify
141.  1:26.69 Penguinocuber
142.  2:14.55 2x2er129
143.  2:57.37 Soldier
144.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  1:09.92 fdskljgrie
2.  1:39.00 Li Xiang
3.  3:10.04 equatoR_


Spoiler



4.  4:07.65 Meow_dasKatze


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  22.18 sigalig
2.  33.78 gruuby
3.  36.00 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  57.13 WizardCM
5.  1:00.99 whatshisbucket
6.  1:16.46 Nitin Kumar 2018
7.  1:20.39 juanixxds
8.  1:28.77 Jacck
9.  1:55.06 brad711
10.  2:33.11 GrettGrett
11.  2:46.83 penguinhopper
12.  2:54.55 1davey29
13.  3:00.21 Hari Hari
14.  3:08.89 fdskljgrie
15.  DNF Soldier
15.  DNF any name you wish


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(14)
1.  23.00 (23, 21, 25) Cale S
2.  31.00 (32, 30, 31) xyzzy
3.  33.00 (27, 34, 38) roymok1213


Spoiler



4.  35.67 (33, 34, 40) brad711
5.  39.00 (43, 35, 39) elimescube
6.  45.67 (43, 46, 48) EthanMCuber
7.  48.33 (47, 50, 48) great cuber
8.  50.67 (54, 46, 52) Meanjuice
9.  51.67 (43, 56, 56) CuberThomas
10.  DNF (28, 41, DNS) Dream Cubing
10.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) qaz
10.  DNF (39, 43, DNS) Swagrid
10.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) MartinN13
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) any name you wish


*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  39.76 Luke Garrett
2.  44.12 Parist P
3.  45.89 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  48.43 G2013
5.  49.92 Tues
6.  50.50 BradenTheMagician
7.  50.89 ichcubegerne
8.  51.66 KarlJagiel
9.  54.70 TheDubDubJr
10.  55.00 derk
11.  57.01 agradess2
12.  57.54 JacobLittleton
13.  59.21 DGCubes
14.  1:01.64 CubingWizard
15.  1:01.88 WizardCM
16.  1:03.40 gruuby
17.  1:03.71 cuberswoop
18.  1:03.77 cubeth
19.  1:04.17 NongQuocDuy
20.  1:07.11 sigalig
21.  1:07.59 BradyLawrence
22.  1:08.75 any name you wish
23.  1:09.23 Jammy
24.  1:09.28 dominic_cater
25.  1:09.48 BlueAcidball
26.  1:11.12 juanixxds
27.  1:11.89 bbbbbbbowen
28.  1:12.12 brad711
29.  1:13.05 Fisko
30.  1:17.59 yoyoyobank3
31.  1:21.00 d2polld
32.  1:22.40 Nitin Kumar 2018
33.  1:23.95 FaTyl
34.  1:26.06 Dabmachine1
35.  1:33.78 Cubing_Paddy
36.  1:37.82 Meow_dasKatze
37.  1:38.75 hyn
38.  1:38.90 nigelthecuber
39.  1:44.54 Poorcuber09
40.  1:48.95 Tekooo
41.  1:49.12 fdskljgrie
42.  1:51.77 GrettGrett
43.  1:51.90 whatshisbucket
44.  1:52.35 CT-6666
45.  1:53.20 myoder
46.  1:57.45 robotmania
47.  1:59.93 Lewis
48.  2:06.19 A_Fast
49.  2:10.82 CuberThomas
50.  2:12.10 kbrune
51.  2:13.72 Hazwi
52.  2:21.75 Jrg
53.  2:24.57 Jack Law
54.  2:35.64 calvinhart
55.  2:38.56 Beerwah
56.  3:02.77 EmmaTheCapicorn
57.  3:09.10 Jacck
58.  3:27.04 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:43.90 Luke Garrett
2.  1:45.08 Parist P
3.  1:55.96 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:01.85 BradenTheMagician
5.  2:03.62 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:03.92 KarlJagiel
7.  2:06.81 G2013
8.  2:07.95 sigalig
9.  2:10.72 DGCubes
10.  2:19.61 gruuby
11.  2:25.22 NongQuocDuy
12.  2:27.93 WizardCM
13.  2:28.45 CubingWizard
14.  2:38.12 fdskljgrie
15.  2:39.12 cubeth
16.  2:41.48 juanixxds
17.  3:03.22 brad711
18.  3:05.05 Fisko
19.  3:08.94 BlueAcidball
20.  3:14.10 bbbbbbbowen
21.  3:16.69 d2polld
22.  3:28.31 CT-6666
23.  3:38.01 Meow_dasKatze
24.  4:01.11 FaTyl
25.  4:14.79 myoder
26.  4:15.95 Jrg
27.  4:25.02 whatshisbucket
28.  4:48.33 kbrune
29.  4:57.11 CuberThomas
30.  5:06.08 GrettGrett
31.  6:15.21 Beerwah
32.  7:41.93 EmmaTheCapicorn
33.  8:18.36 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:49.85 Luke Garrett
2.  3:51.29 ichcubegerne
3.  4:20.75 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  4:20.98 KarlJagiel
5.  4:32.98 TheDubDubJr
6.  4:49.66 gruuby
7.  6:34.55 brad711
8.  8:17.10 whatshisbucket
9.  8:48.92 CT-6666
10.  9:20.59 myoder
11.  9:28.10 Jrg
12.  11:46.17 Beerwah


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)
1.  6:38.46 ichcubegerne
2.  7:11.81 TheDubDubJr
3.  7:50.93 KarlJagiel


Spoiler



4.  8:24.98 gruuby
5.  8:30.94 sigalig
6.  15:38.37 Jrg
7.  17:44.71 myoder
8.  19:08.97 calvinhart
9.  22:37.63 Beerwah


*Clock*(90)
1.  3.40 JChambers13
2.  3.49 Carter-Thomas
3.  4.79 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  4.89 2018KEAR02
5.  4.93 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  4.99 Luke Garrett
7.  5.04 arquillian
8.  5.36 Clock_Enthusiast
9.  5.66 Danny Morgan
10.  5.72 Oliver Pällo
11.  5.98 MartinN13
12.  6.04 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
13.  6.06 aarush vasanadu
14.  6.21 Jude_Stradtner
15.  6.23 Ryan Pilat
16.  6.29 NewoMinx
17.  6.30 Chris Van Der Brink
18.  6.37 Theo Goluboff
19.  6.39 TheDubDubJr
20.  6.77 BradenTheMagician
21.  6.81 2017LAMB06
22.  7.09 tsutt099
23.  7.18 parkertrager
24.  7.30 AndyMok
25.  7.44 Shaun Mack
25.  7.44 AmyCubes_
27.  7.69 asiahyoo1997
28.  7.79 Tues
29.  7.81 Parke187
30.  7.96 2019ECKE02
31.  7.98 DynaXT
32.  8.06 equatoR_
33.  8.11 InfinityCuber324
34.  8.20 yoyoyobank3
35.  8.22 bluishshark
36.  8.25 OriginalUsername
37.  8.77 cuberswoop
38.  8.86 mariotdias
39.  8.91 MCuber
40.  8.97 Nong Quoc Khanh
41.  9.12 Tonester
42.  9.15 gruuby
43.  9.17 CubingWizard
44.  9.18 Adam Chodyniecki
45.  9.33 ichcubegerne
46.  9.54 Parist P
47.  9.66 Fisko
48.  9.85 sigalig
49.  9.97 Li Xiang
50.  10.00 EvanWright1
50.  10.00 Jason Tzeng
52.  10.01 KarlJagiel
53.  10.06 rdurette10
54.  10.19 DGCubes
55.  10.33 SpeedCubeLegend17
56.  10.43 N4C0
57.  10.55 Quixoteace
58.  10.58 TheReasonableCuber
59.  10.74 dominic_cater
60.  10.77 AidanNoogie
61.  10.93 brad711
62.  11.49 WizardCM
63.  11.88 Fred Lang
64.  11.95 CubeLub3r
65.  12.19 Panagiotis Christopoulos
65.  12.19 G2013
67.  12.41 JacobLittleton
68.  12.80 Magma Cubing
69.  13.09 Kyle Ho
70.  14.15 xyzzy
71.  15.11 nurhid.hisham
72.  15.43 ARSCubing
73.  15.64 PortugeeJoe
74.  16.15 cubeth
75.  16.41 GrettGrett
76.  16.59 Jacck
77.  16.82 Cubing_Paddy
78.  17.24 kflynn
79.  17.34 CasperHegt
80.  17.37 Twisted Cubing
81.  18.06 Poorcuber09
82.  21.04 Isaiah Scott
83.  21.76 d2polld
84.  28.80 CuberThomas
85.  29.54 whatshisbucket
86.  29.85 Cuber987
87.  59.79 Nitin Kumar 2018
88.  DNF VectorCubes
88.  DNF any name you wish
88.  DNF Enirolf


*Megaminx*(62)
1.  40.02 AidanNoogie
2.  41.03 NewoMinx
3.  42.03 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  42.18 Theo Goluboff
5.  45.46 Legomanz
6.  46.46 AndyMok
7.  47.29 Hargun02
8.  48.82 WizardCM
9.  48.88 Jammy
10.  50.25 KarlJagiel
11.  51.20 cubeth
12.  52.34 arquillian
13.  52.91 OriginalUsername
14.  53.05 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  53.35 G2013
16.  55.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  57.41 DhruvA
18.  58.66 Fred Lang
19.  58.80 parkertrager
20.  1:00.61 Meow_dasKatze
21.  1:01.44 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:03.84 DGCubes
23.  1:04.73 ichcubegerne
24.  1:05.38 agradess2
24.  1:05.38 Tues
26.  1:08.34 TheDubDubJr
27.  1:09.59 Parist P
28.  1:11.40 CubingWizard
29.  1:11.91 gruuby
30.  1:12.91 whatshisbucket
31.  1:15.12 fdskljgrie
32.  1:17.39 Fisko
33.  1:18.23 2018KEAR02
34.  1:20.24 sigalig
35.  1:27.04 FishTalons
36.  1:27.18 beabernardes
37.  1:28.03 nigelthecuber
38.  1:30.79 JacobLittleton
39.  1:32.45 rdurette10
40.  1:32.73 stanley chapel
41.  1:32.94 Jorian Meeuse
42.  1:36.35 typeman5
43.  1:37.13 d2polld
44.  1:55.07 CT-6666
45.  1:56.05 bluishshark
46.  2:02.18 yoyoyobank3
47.  2:03.85 hyn
48.  2:06.25 brad711
49.  2:11.46 One Wheel
50.  2:13.65 Li Xiang
51.  2:25.33 Exmestify
52.  2:27.71 Nitin Kumar 2018
53.  2:53.90 Jacck
54.  2:54.89 equatoR_
55.  2:59.49 Jrg
56.  3:26.91 Beerwah
57.  3:41.83 thomas.sch
58.  4:05.72 FaTyl
59.  4:45.48 kbrune
60.  4:52.39 CuberThomas
61.  5:58.50 Krökeldil
62.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx*(136)
1.  1.66 fdskljgrie
2.  1.88 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.21 Daniel Partridge


Spoiler



4.  2.29 Danny Morgan
5.  2.45 DGCubes
6.  2.57 Jules Graham
7.  2.68 Luke Garrett
8.  2.70 Shirosuki
9.  2.75 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  2.84 CodingCuber
11.  2.87 EvanWright1
12.  3.13 mariotdias
13.  3.16 Ryan Pilat
14.  3.44 Shaun Mack
14.  3.44 OriginalUsername
16.  3.49 Ontricus
17.  3.52 KarlJagiel
18.  3.53 Theo Goluboff
19.  3.64 Charles Jerome
20.  3.69 BradenTheMagician
21.  3.72 NewoMinx
22.  3.92 tsutt099
23.  4.22 MartinN13
24.  4.27 Mr_Man_I_Am
25.  4.37 SpiFunTastic
26.  4.43 2018KEAR02
27.  4.52 MCuber
28.  4.56 WizardCM
29.  4.59 AndyMok
30.  4.61 JChambers13
31.  4.66 GooseCuber
31.  4.66 AmyCubes_
33.  4.69 Adam Chodyniecki
34.  4.73 wearephamily1719
35.  4.80 Clock_Enthusiast
36.  4.91 Cubing_Paddy
37.  5.02 CubingWizard
38.  5.08 Parist P
39.  5.13 juanixxds
40.  5.17 asiahyoo1997
40.  5.17 Magma Cubing
42.  5.21 eyeballboi
43.  5.31 Shadowjockey
44.  5.37 Tues
45.  5.42 Jason Tzeng
46.  5.52 Oliver Pällo
47.  5.69 JacobLittleton
48.  5.81 arquillian
49.  5.87 derk
50.  5.90 nigelthecuber
51.  5.92 rdurette10
52.  5.96 agradess2
53.  5.98 Hyperion
54.  6.01 Enirolf
55.  6.02 any name you wish
55.  6.02 SpeedCubeLegend17
57.  6.23 Tonester
57.  6.23 yoyoyobank3
59.  6.30 whatshisbucket
60.  6.34 gruuby
61.  6.35 Parke187
62.  6.39 ARSCubing
63.  6.62 Jammy
64.  6.65 midnightcuberx
65.  6.74 AidanNoogie
66.  6.75 EthanMCuber
67.  6.79 Jack Law
68.  6.80 G2013
69.  6.85 VectorCubes
70.  6.94 InfinityCuber324
71.  6.96 Hargun02
72.  6.98 NongQuocDuy
72.  6.98 Cubing Mania
74.  7.04 Fisko
74.  7.04 CubeLub3r
76.  7.09 Yeguk Kim
77.  7.25 sqAree
78.  7.26 lumes2121
78.  7.26 2019ECKE02
80.  7.28 Zacian1516
81.  7.37 Glincons
82.  7.62 Cuber Rhythms
83.  7.63 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
84.  7.64 Li Xiang
85.  7.80 Meanjuice
86.  7.85 Isaiah Scott
87.  7.87 GrettGrett
88.  7.90 beabernardes
88.  7.90 cubeth
90.  7.91 Topher_
91.  7.97 N4C0
92.  8.33 Stokey
93.  8.45 BradyLawrence
94.  8.51 Exmestify
95.  8.67 tigermaxi
96.  8.72 TheDubDubJr
97.  8.76 equatoR_
98.  8.91 aarush vasanadu
99.  8.96 TheReasonableCuber
100.  8.97 Jack_Slattery27
101.  8.98 brad711
102.  9.22 Quixoteace
103.  9.23 sigalig
104.  9.41 Poorcuber09
105.  9.53 Tekooo
106.  9.71 penguinhopper
107.  9.75 Koen van Aller
108.  9.91 kflynn
109.  9.97 ichcubegerne
110.  10.02 Hazwi
111.  10.19 bluishshark
112.  10.35 Bogdan
113.  10.38 BlueAcidball
114.  10.58 Panagiotis Christopoulos
115.  10.73 shea123
116.  10.86 brickinapresent
117.  11.50 Penguinocuber
118.  11.60 Cuber987
119.  11.66 EmmaTheCapicorn
120.  12.08 Jorian Meeuse
121.  12.23 FaTyl
122.  12.27 Soldier
123.  12.76 Nitin Kumar 2018
124.  12.81 CuberThomas
125.  12.91 Jacck
126.  13.13 stanley chapel
127.  13.26 Meow_dasKatze
128.  14.63 UkkoE
129.  15.51 Beerwah
130.  15.65 Qzinator
131.  16.92 CasperHegt
132.  17.10 kbrune
133.  17.87 StopMotionCuber
134.  18.74 Krökeldil
135.  26.03 2x2er129
136.  27.67 PortugeeJoe


*Square-1*(101)
1.  5.61 Oxzowachi
2.  5.94 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  6.24 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  6.44 EvanWright1
5.  6.60 Christopher Fandrich
6.  7.47 Ryan Pilat
7.  7.65 Benjamin Warry
8.  7.83 blerrpycuber
9.  8.19 2019ECKE02
10.  8.20 Legomanz
11.  8.36 Danny Morgan
12.  8.46 dominic_cater
13.  8.81 Charles Jerome
14.  8.85 arquillian
15.  8.95 tsutt099
16.  8.98 BlueAcidball
17.  9.18 Sub1Hour
18.  9.24 Shaun Mack
19.  9.90 BradyLawrence
20.  10.00 Glincons
21.  10.05 BradenTheMagician
22.  10.66 Luke Garrett
23.  10.91 OriginalUsername
24.  11.12 Cale S
24.  11.12 Theo Goluboff
26.  11.20 ichcubegerne
27.  11.45 NewoMinx
28.  11.89 Daniel Partridge
29.  12.06 KarlJagiel
30.  12.25 equatoR_
31.  12.70 CubingWizard
32.  12.92 lilwoaji
33.  13.92 Hargun02
33.  13.92 MCuber
35.  14.40 bluishshark
36.  14.41 CodingCuber
37.  14.53 whatshisbucket
38.  14.60 nigelthecuber
39.  14.76 Nong Quoc Khanh
40.  14.77 max jensen
41.  14.82 AndyMok
42.  15.03 sigalig
43.  15.59 derk
44.  15.63 Tues
45.  15.74 qaz
46.  15.97 Kylegadj
47.  16.51 AidanNoogie
48.  16.61 Parist P
49.  16.96 G2013
50.  17.03 Nevan J
51.  17.36 TheDubDubJr
52.  17.43 DGCubes
53.  17.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
54.  17.56 beabernardes
55.  18.15 JacobLittleton
56.  18.39 wearephamily1719
57.  19.78 Cuber Rhythms
58.  20.88 AmyCubes_
59.  22.00 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
60.  22.16 WizardCM
61.  22.23 aarush vasanadu
62.  22.40 ARSCubing
63.  23.06 GrettGrett
64.  23.14 floqualmie
65.  23.43 asiahyoo1997
66.  23.91 hyn
67.  24.13 InfinityCuber324
68.  24.35 Fred Lang
69.  25.15 Fisko
70.  26.28 Jack_Slattery27
71.  26.38 any name you wish
72.  26.58 rdurette10
73.  26.63 gruuby
74.  27.65 Parke187
75.  29.40 EthanMCuber
76.  29.46 FishTalons
77.  29.83 eyeballboi
78.  30.16 FaTyl
79.  30.37 Poorcuber09
80.  30.69 Tonester
81.  32.08 Cubing Mania
82.  33.76 Enirolf
83.  33.80 Jorian Meeuse
84.  37.03 Meanjuice
85.  38.18 Magma Cubing
86.  39.54 CubeLub3r
87.  41.24 Isaiah Scott
88.  41.88 Meow_dasKatze
89.  42.45 yoyoyobank3
90.  43.78 Li Xiang
91.  44.71 Lewis
92.  52.84 sporteisvogel
93.  57.72 Cubing_Paddy
94.  1:00.01 calcuber1800
95.  1:06.60 Tekooo
96.  1:08.41 Jacck
97.  1:08.61 Hazwi
98.  1:32.26 d2polld
99.  3:05.54 kbrune
100.  DNF midnightcuberx
100.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Skewb*(112)
1.  1.62 Legomanz
2.  2.66 Charles Jerome
2.  2.66 Nong Quoc Khanh


Spoiler



4.  3.14 Shaun Mack
5.  3.20 KarlJagiel
6.  3.25 tsutt099
7.  3.32 Theo Goluboff
8.  3.46 Danny Morgan
9.  3.63 Shirosuki
10.  3.83 any name you wish
11.  3.85 NewoMinx
12.  3.97 Magma Cubing
13.  4.05 DhruvA
14.  4.08 OriginalUsername
15.  4.09 nigelthecuber
16.  4.10 Adam Chodyniecki
16.  4.10 tigermaxi
18.  4.12 VectorCubes
19.  4.13 lilwoaji
20.  4.32 N4C0
21.  4.40 derk
22.  4.41 blerrpycuber
23.  4.42 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
24.  4.43 EvanWright1
25.  4.44 Luke Garrett
26.  4.49 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  4.50 AidanNoogie
28.  4.58 fdskljgrie
29.  4.68 BradenTheMagician
30.  4.72 Hyperion
31.  4.73 AmyCubes_
32.  4.79 lumes2121
33.  4.81 Ryan Pilat
34.  4.82 TheDubDubJr
35.  4.83 MartinN13
36.  5.11 d2polld
37.  5.13 2019ECKE02
38.  5.16 Chris Van Der Brink
39.  5.22 NongQuocDuy
40.  5.28 AndyMok
40.  5.28 dominic_cater
42.  5.30 Tues
43.  5.35 Parist P
44.  5.41 InfinityCuber324
45.  5.73 Parke187
46.  5.84 WizardCM
47.  5.89 aarush vasanadu
47.  5.89 cuberkid10
49.  6.07 G2013
50.  6.11 ichcubegerne
51.  6.13 arquillian
52.  6.16 asiahyoo1997
53.  6.24 qaz
54.  6.27 Poorcuber09
55.  6.31 MCuber
56.  6.49 sigalig
57.  6.60 GrettGrett
58.  6.61 Panagiotis Christopoulos
59.  6.70 Clock_Enthusiast
60.  6.71 bluishshark
61.  6.80 Jammy
61.  6.80 Cubing_Paddy
63.  6.82 CubingWizard
64.  6.96 Fisko
65.  7.22 cubeth
66.  7.25 TheReasonableCuber
67.  7.28 JacobLittleton
68.  7.37 yoyoyobank3
69.  7.39 FaTyl
70.  7.45 Jason Tzeng
71.  7.56 eyeballboi
72.  7.62 floqualmie
73.  7.86 Tonester
74.  8.15 EthanMCuber
74.  8.15 CasperHegt
76.  8.23 whatshisbucket
77.  8.58 BradyLawrence
78.  8.61 EmmaTheCapicorn
79.  8.74 agradess2
80.  8.79 brad711
81.  8.83 DGCubes
82.  8.98 Li Xiang
83.  9.00 Isaiah Scott
84.  9.01 Timona
85.  9.05 Meow_dasKatze
86.  9.06 Stokey
87.  9.31 Cuber987
88.  9.35 gruuby
89.  10.31 ARSCubing
90.  10.72 Bogdan
91.  10.81 Swagrid
92.  11.30 penguinhopper
93.  11.42 Jack Law
94.  11.79 Tekooo
95.  12.07 Koen van Aller
96.  12.47 Enirolf
97.  12.88 Qzinator
98.  14.59 Meanjuice
99.  15.57 Hazwi
100.  16.04 Jacck
101.  16.26 equatoR_
102.  16.88 StopMotionCuber
103.  17.68 2x2er129
104.  17.84 SuperSkewb
105.  19.85 Nitin Kumar 2018
106.  20.74 filmip
107.  22.85 CuberThomas
108.  25.36 lucazdoescubingstuff
109.  26.30 shea123
110.  26.43 kbrune
111.  27.65 Zacian1516
112.  DNF Soldier


*Kilominx*(10)
1.  19.40 DGCubes
2.  23.70 fdskljgrie
3.  24.12 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  24.28 WizardCM
5.  27.68 Luke Garrett
6.  29.72 gruuby
7.  35.29 Fisko
8.  39.75 stanley chapel
9.  1:10.45 Nitin Kumar 2018
10.  DNF Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(11)
1.  4:06.49 ichcubegerne
2.  4:10.15 KarlJagiel
3.  4:33.25 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  4:44.98 derk
5.  4:58.70 sigalig
6.  5:24.80 gruuby
7.  5:36.25 JacobLittleton
8.  6:09.12 fdskljgrie
9.  6:18.65 Fisko
10.  6:23.60 any name you wish
11.  7:35.06 whatshisbucket


*Redi Cube*(13)
1.  5.05 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.22 DGCubes
3.  16.28 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  16.85 Luke Garrett
5.  16.88 Fisko
6.  18.36 Magma Cubing
7.  20.23 bluishshark
8.  23.93 TheReasonableCuber
9.  24.05 CubingWizard
10.  25.81 Meanjuice
11.  27.34 FaTyl
12.  27.40 EthanMCuber
13.  47.67 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  16.92 Harsha Paladugu
2.  20.77 fdskljgrie
3.  22.72 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  37.10 WizardCM
5.  38.67 gruuby
6.  39.97 whatshisbucket
7.  1:02.52 CubingWizard
8.  1:09.80 One Wheel
9.  1:09.93 Magma Cubing
10.  1:14.16 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  20.76 2018KEAR02
2.  20.92 Li Xiang
3.  26.33 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  26.69 FaTyl
5.  27.05 floqualmie
6.  36.25 Jason Tzeng
7.  1:16.25 PortugeeJoe
8.  3:34.72 Jacck
9.  DNF equatoR_


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  40.94 xyzzy
2.  44.36 any name you wish
3.  48.34 brad711


Spoiler



4.  54.26 nigelthecuber
5.  DNF Meanjuice
5.  DNF baseballjello67


*Mirror Blocks*(20)
1.  14.26 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.35 fdskljgrie
3.  22.39 Haya_Mirror


Spoiler



4.  26.06 ichcubegerne
5.  26.26 gruuby
6.  35.21 Jammy
7.  37.66 DGCubes
8.  37.94 TheDubDubJr
9.  46.96 WizardCM
10.  51.22 SpeedyReedy
11.  53.51 GrettGrett
12.  56.27 SuperSkewb
13.  56.29 FaTyl
14.  57.91 juanixxds
15.  1:13.84 Hazwi
16.  1:55.80 Shirosuki
17.  2:13.96 CasperHegt
18.  2:31.20 Quixoteace
19.  DNF Hyperion
19.  DNF myoder


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:51.62 DGCubes
2.  4:23.00 thomas.sch
3.  5:40.00 whatshisbucket

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(4)
1.  23.29 edd_dib
2.  26.78 SpeedyOctahedron
3.  1:22.46 xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  1:23.85 DGCubes



*Contest results*(305)
1.  1582 Luke Garrett
2.  1417 Theo Goluboff
3.  1324 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1306 OriginalUsername
5.  1278 KarlJagiel
6.  1230 Tues
7.  1217 Parist P
8.  1210 G2013
9.  1208 arquillian
10.  1204 TheDubDubJr
11.  1197 ichcubegerne
12.  1192 Ryan Pilat
13.  1191 AndyMok
14.  1150 WizardCM
15.  1136 asiahyoo1997
16.  1117 DGCubes
17.  1113 sigalig
18.  1103 tsutt099
19.  1070 CubingWizard
20.  1057 gruuby
21.  1038 Shaun Mack
22.  968 agradess2
23.  962 Danny Morgan
24.  929 NongQuocDuy
25.  919 MCuber
26.  918 AidanNoogie
27.  906 fdskljgrie
28.  888 DhruvA
29.  874 Hargun02
30.  858 any name you wish
31.  850 NewoMinx
32.  844 JacobLittleton
33.  838 Adam Chodyniecki
34.  826 nigelthecuber
35.  816 cubeth
36.  811 cuberkid10
37.  805 AmyCubes_
38.  801 Jammy
39.  791 Parke187
39.  791 Charles Jerome
41.  784 Fisko
42.  782 Shirosuki
43.  778 juanixxds
44.  775 derk
45.  764 Tonester
46.  752 brad711
47.  748 EvanWright1
48.  730 lilwoaji
49.  706 2019ECKE02
50.  702 Ontricus
51.  698 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
52.  696 Yeguk Kim
53.  694 aarush vasanadu
54.  691 Daniel Partridge
55.  682 qaz
56.  652 CodingCuber
57.  649 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  648 Chris Van Der Brink
59.  645 JChambers13
60.  642 2017LAMB06
61.  635 d2polld
62.  632 BradyLawrence
63.  620 MartinN13
64.  616 dominic_cater
65.  605 beabernardes
66.  602 whatshisbucket
67.  599 yoyoyobank3
68.  597 Magma Cubing
69.  595 TheReasonableCuber
70.  587 turtwig
71.  586 Brendyn Dunagan
72.  580 lumes2121
73.  573 baseballjello67
74.  571 Jude_Stradtner
75.  570 rdurette10
76.  564 bluishshark
77.  563 bbbbbbbowen
78.  555 FaTyl
79.  552 KingWilwin16
80.  549 Nong Quoc Khanh
81.  548 midnightcuberx
82.  545 eyeballboi
82.  545 Nitin Kumar 2018
84.  540 tigermaxi
85.  536 Fred Lang
86.  525 Cale S
87.  523 Li Xiang
88.  513 Kylegadj
88.  513 abunickabhi
90.  510 Cubing_Paddy
91.  507 xyzzy
92.  504 parkertrager
92.  504 VectorCubes
94.  503 equatoR_
95.  501 BlueAcidball
95.  501 mariotdias
97.  497 Isaiah Scott
98.  495 Koen van Aller
99.  486 InfinityCuber324
100.  483 Ianwubby
101.  478 hyn
102.  473 Legomanz
103.  472 wearephamily1719
104.  466 Nevan J
105.  459 David ep
106.  453 Oliver Pällo
107.  444 Swagrid
108.  442 2018KEAR02
109.  441 KDJ
110.  431 Meow_dasKatze
111.  425 Max C.
111.  425 Jorian Meeuse
113.  420 Greyson bananas
114.  419 GrettGrett
115.  413 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
116.  409 Poorcuber09
117.  403 FishTalons
118.  398 SpiFunTastic
119.  393 NathanaelCubes
119.  393 Cuber Rhythms
121.  392 Hyperion
122.  385 stanley chapel
123.  377 SpeedCubeLegend17
124.  371 Topher_
125.  369 bennettstouder
126.  366 Cubing Mania
127.  359 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
127.  359 Clock_Enthusiast
129.  358 floqualmie
130.  356 20luky3
131.  353 cuberswoop
132.  347 Dabmachine1
133.  345 Jason Tzeng
134.  344 Eli Apperson
135.  341 ARSCubing
136.  334 KamTheCuber
137.  333 Glincons
138.  331 CubeLub3r
139.  322 CT-6666
140.  316 Meanjuice
141.  313 tJardigradHe
142.  310 Kyle Ho
143.  308 GooseCuber
144.  307 JakeAK
145.  305 typeman5
146.  300 N4C0
147.  298 Jacck
148.  290 RedstoneTim
149.  288 Enoch Jiang
149.  288 Tekooo
151.  285 TipsterTrickster 
152.  284 EthanMCuber
152.  284 gottagitgud
154.  279 Ssiא
155.  275 DynaXT
156.  271 ican97
157.  270 Mr_Man_I_Am
157.  270 Dream Cubing
159.  267 Stokey
160.  263 vcecchini
160.  263 Harsha Paladugu
162.  261 Keroma12
162.  261 Enirolf
164.  260 Jacob Nokes
165.  259 benzhao
165.  259 Quixoteace
165.  259 Timona
168.  257 Bogdan
169.  252 qatumciuzacqul
170.  245 CuberThomas
171.  243 penguinhopper
171.  243 breadears
173.  238 PCCuber
173.  238 myoder
175.  237 FishyIshy
176.  235 Heewon Seo
177.  234 One Wheel
178.  229 SpeedyReedy
179.  228 Carter Cubes
180.  227 Jrg
181.  223 Hazwi
182.  221 Jack_Slattery27
182.  221 kbrune
184.  220 sporteisvogel
185.  216 Jack Law
186.  212 P.Love
186.  212 LHCUBE2017
188.  211 Davoda_IV
188.  211 Burrito
188.  211 trangium
191.  207 nurhid.hisham
192.  206 great cuber
193.  205 pb_cuber
194.  203 Antto Pitkänen
195.  202 rlnninja44
196.  197 sqAree
197.  196 Lewis
198.  195 A_Fast
199.  192 Panagiotis Christopoulos
200.  191 blerrpycuber
200.  191 filmip
200.  191 WHY841
203.  187 johnandthecube
204.  182 Cuber2s
204.  182 rubiksman0
206.  178 TheCubingAddict980
207.  174 Ivanko_UA
208.  173 roymok1213
209.  170 Trotters
210.  168 Natemophi
211.  165 Noob's Cubes
212.  164 DanielCubes
212.  164 imapickle07
214.  162 calcuber1800
215.  161 CasperHegt
216.  160 Johnathan Young
217.  158 MatsBergsten
218.  156 CryptoConnor
219.  148 samuel roveran
220.  147 WoowyBaby
220.  147 Beerwah
222.  144 Abram Grimsley
222.  144 robotmania
224.  135 1001010101001
225.  134 Cuber987
225.  134 dhafin
227.  133 Jules Graham
228.  132 Exmestify
228.  132 freshcuber.de
230.  126 50ph14
231.  123 Hari Hari
232.  120 superkitkat106
233.  115 Qzinator
234.  113 drpfisherman
235.  112 elimescube
236.  108 kflynn
237.  107 Sellerie11
237.  107 Aidan Hiah
239.  105 Oxzowachi
240.  104 EmmaTheCapicorn
240.  104 StopMotionCuber
242.  103 Kaito Kid Cuber
243.  102 Krökeldil
244.  101 Christopher Fandrich
245.  99 Benjamin Warry
246.  96 Shadowjockey
247.  95 Garf
247.  95 Twisted Cubing
249.  93 IsekaiMe
250.  92 Lord brainy
251.  91 Carter-Thomas
252.  90 hotufos
253.  89 Sub1Hour
253.  89 Penguinocuber
255.  88 ProStar
256.  85 Jlit
257.  82 2x2er129
258.  81 Soldier
259.  80 cubenerd74
260.  79 shea123
260.  79 Rubika-37-021204
262.  77 SYUTEO
263.  75 Lukz
263.  75 Zacian1516
265.  74 calvinhart
266.  73 Caden Fisher
267.  67 UkkoE
267.  67 SuperSkewb
267.  67 RyanSoh
270.  66 max jensen
271.  65 FeelTheBeat
271.  65 Nihahhat
273.  62 sanjayan
273.  62 Nash171
275.  59 Arcanist
276.  56 DesertWolf
277.  55 linus.sch
277.  55 Elisa Rippe
279.  54 dn01
280.  53 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
280.  53 jordi_frei
282.  51 BirdCubing
283.  47 thomas.sch
284.  40 1davey29
285.  37 Brendan Bakker
286.  36 HarrisonM
287.  35 Luan
287.  35 edlich
289.  31 F'prime
290.  29 PortugeeJoe
291.  28 lucazdoescubingstuff
292.  27 brickinapresent
293.  21 Haya_Mirror
294.  20 LwBigcubes
295.  16 hamir
296.  15 Lutz_P
297.  14 arbivara
298.  13 LittleLumos
299.  12 JailtonMendes
300.  8 White KB
300.  8 edd_dib
302.  7 Fischlein
302.  7 SpeedyOctahedron
304.  5 Aluminum
305.  3 SpedCube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2022)

305 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 111!

That means our winner this week is *Max C.!* Congratulations!!


----------

